# Cinematic Studio Strings - new sample library from the creators of CS2 - out now!



## Alex W

Hi everyone,

We’re very excited to announce the release of our brand new strings sample library Cinematic Studio Strings. Capturing the sound of a Hollywood-style string section seated in position, CSS was recorded meticulously in a world-class scoring stage, and is the first installment in our forthcoming Cinematic Studio Series. While CS2 gave you a full, lush concert hall sound, with the new series we’ve opted for a more versatile Hollywood studio sound that will be suited to an even wider range of applications. The series will feature the entire orchestra including piano (also out now), solo strings, brass, woodwind and percussion.

CSS boasts stunning true-to-life dynamics, a wide variety of articulations, and a remarkably realistic legato engine. The combination of beautiful ribbon and condenser microphones, recorded at three mic distances, gives the library a lush and versatile sound out-of-the-box. At the heart of CSS is our intuitive and efficient GUI with its short-but-sweet patch list, easily assignable keyswitches and MIDI CCs, and a full mixer with output routing options and reverb.

With its incredible blend of authenticity and playability, and at the very affordable price of $399, you can have CSS working alongside you on your latest project in no time! Existing CS2 customers will receive a 30% discount - you will receive an email with this special offer.

For the first month, we are giving 50% off our new piano library, Cinematic Studio Piano, as a bonus to purchasers of CSS. CSP was recorded in the same space with the same techniques and is designed to blend seamlessly with the strings. The usual price of CSP will be a very low $69. Both libraries available now for Kontakt and Kontakt Player.

Cinematic Studio Strings has the following articulations:

Legato, including legato repetition and portamento
Spiccato, staccatissimo, staccato and sfz (long staccato)
Marcato / fast runs
Pizzicato, including Bartok snaps
Col legno
Harmonics
Tremolo
Trills (half and whole)
Measured tremolo (tempo sync and free sync)
Con sordino emulation (whole library)







I hope you enjoy the demos. For more information and videos, please visit our website at http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/ - be sure to check out both the strings and piano pages, as they each have their own set of videos and demos. If you have any questions about either product, just ask. 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## tack

I love it. No fluffy teasers and over hype. Out of nowhere, a major release from a developer with a reputation for excellent quality, and available now.

CS2 has been a solid workhorse: wonderful sound, far fewer quality problems than other libraries of its ilk, and quite reasonably priced.

I like what I hear so far, and I think CSS could be well positioned to become the new de facto recommendation here for users looking for their first string library.

I _only_ wish it had real con sord. 

Congrats on the release, Alex!


----------



## rottoy

Okay, that sound is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## lucor

Wow this came out of nowhere, great to see that you guys are still around! CS2 is still one of my favourite libraries to this day and unparalled in ease of use, so I'm really excited for this and the other upcoming libraries.
And we will even get the Brass, Woods and Solo Strings within the next 6 months?! Can't wait.


----------



## tack

Alex, out of curiosity, what are the section sizes in CSS?

The new legato engine sounds _fantastic. _30% off as an existing CS2 user? I'm sold -- it's a no brainer.


----------



## Jdiggity1

Congratulations guys! This is huge news.


----------



## Andrajas

Wow, fantastic!


----------



## MarcelM

no doubt, those libs are winners.

and brass,woodwinds, percussion and solo strings will come aswell.

awesome!


----------



## Alex W

Thanks for the kind words everyone 



tack said:


> Alex, out of curiosity, what are the section sizes in CSS?



We went with 10/7/7/6/5. Great players, mostly from the Sydney Symphony (including principals).


----------



## N.Caffrey

Hi Alex, it sounds great! I also find the piano lovely. How much is the educational discount? Thank you


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

So far from my headphone: Very cool Sound! The only thing is with that 2nd Violin runs they are not so much to my liking I have to say...but the shorts and legato are really strong points though. Ecspecially all the shorts.


----------



## tack

I really appreciate the keyswitch CC option. I can see the convenience of using modwheel to selection various short articulations but the keyswitch CC will mesh much better with my template, and, of course, CC chasing. Very well thought out.

Why not use Spitfire's UACC though?


----------



## Alex W

N.Caffrey said:


> Hi Alex, it sounds great! I also find the piano lovely. How much is the educational discount? Thank you



Thanks! Yep, we do offer educational discounts - please go to the website and click on the Education link down the bottom of the page.


----------



## MarcelM

so the whole orchestra is beeing recorded in the same studio in correct seating position?

i dont want any release date on brass or woodwinds but any infos on this would be welcome


----------



## Noam Guterman

Just when I thought I'm covered in terms of strings... This pops up! Beautiful


----------



## R.Cato

Lovely tone and very clever features. Two questions: 

1. How many RRs do the short articulations have?
2. Is it possible to hear a a short demo crossfading from non vib to molto vib?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tack

Unfortunately I'm running into issues (at least with 1st violins) with notes randomly going 8va and then resolving (crossfading?) back to the proper note on their own.

I'll send a support request with a video and MIDI file showing the problem later today.

Nevermind. I should have known better than to doubt the quality of CSS.


----------



## chrysshawk

Heroix said:


> so the whole orchestra is beeing recorded in the same studio in correct seating position?
> 
> i dont want any release date on brass or woodwinds but any infos on this would be welcome


Website says 2016. And don't forget the Soloists 

Congrats on the release Alex, this sounds darn sexy!


----------



## Alex W

R.Cato said:


> Lovely tone and very clever features. Two questions:
> 
> 1. How many RRs do the short articulations have?
> 2. Is it possible to hear a a short demo crossfading from non vib to molto vib?
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Thanks.  

1. bartok snaps and sfz have 2xrr. col legno, pizz and staccato have 4xrr. spiccato and staccatissimo have 5. We also used some editing and programming tricks to ensure randomisation.
2. yep, I'll try to get on that in the morning (it's 1:15am here)


----------



## goodgrief!

I don't get it - instead of upgrading CS2, I have to get a whole new lib? If it would do something fundamentally different than CS2, that would be understood. A new piano, brass etc. lib - OK. But to get another string lib which must - in some manner or other - cover the same ground as CS2, sounds strange to my - obviously unaccustomed - ears. I would be happy to upgrade, but even after the discount for CS2 owners, this is quite a hefty sum, considering the above. Would be happy if someone would clarigy the logic behind this to me.


----------



## Alex W

tack said:


> Unfortunately I'm running into issues (at least with 1st violins) with notes randomly going 8va and then resolving (crossfading?) back to the proper note on their own.
> 
> I'll send a support request with a video and MIDI file showing the problem later today.



Sorry to hear that Tack, that would be great - a MIDI file would be very useful.


----------



## kevinlee87

I can recognize that icons... It's TrackDown Studio! I've recorded strings there just for once, really loved the sound of that studio! CSS is true winner now...


----------



## Alex W

goodgrief! said:


> I don't get it - instead of upgrading CS2, I have to get a whole new lib? If it would do something fundamentally different than CS2, that would be understood. A new piano, brass etc. lib - OK. But to get another string lib which must - in some manner or other - cover the same ground as CS2, sounds strange to my - obviously unaccustomed - ears. I would be happy to upgrade, but even after the discount for CS2 owners, this is quite a hefty sum, considering the above. Would be happy if someone would clarigy the logic behind this to me.



Long story short, we released CS2 back in 2012, and intended to release more products in that line. However the hall we were using became too hard to secure sufficient time in, so we found it more practical to start again in a purpose-built scoring stage. Please send us an email via the support button on the website, and we'll see if we can help you further.


----------



## zvenx

Sh#t just got real.
rsp


----------



## synthpunk

Good to see you guys back Alex!

To me from the demo's it's the first library that sounds like it has truly been designed by a pro string arranger.

Alex, can it do small sections as well, or will solo strings do that ?


----------



## Zhao Shen

I haven't even glanced at the library yet but HOOLLLOYYYLYLKJYLWIEJSF


----------



## Baron Greuner

Is the Con Sordino real, or faux con sordino?

Edit: scrub that I see its emulation. Cheers.


----------



## 5Lives

Awesome news - when are we supposed to get the existing owners email? Do we get it even if we bought CS2 second-hand?


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Oh my!
One of my favourite libraries with protamento and sforzando!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh God why??


----------



## Sid Francis

I am blown away!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

I couldn´t resist..I hate you Alex..hehe..)..joking


----------



## tack

Alex W said:


> Sorry to hear that Tack, that would be great - a MIDI file would be very useful.


Somehow this looks to be a DAW problem. I can't even fathom what it could be, but the legato patches in my entire template are fucked when Kontakt is hosted within my DAW. When Kontakt is standalone, the legato patches, including CSS, work fine.

I did a clean install of Windows 10 yesterday and am still in the process of resetting up my DAW from ground zero. I should have known better than to blame CSS. 

Sorry for the alarm!

Edit: Turned out the problem was due to broken MIDI routing -- Kontakt was getting double of each MIDI event.


----------



## midiman

Hello Alex, I own the CS 2 and like it. Can you please give us a description of what CSS brings to the table? In which way is it better than CS2? Which new features etc... Thank you. Also I am excited to see the rest of the orchestra coming.


----------



## rottoy

aesthete said:


> To me from the demo's it's the first library that sounds like it has truly been designed by a pro string arranger.


 My exact thought. It sounds ridiculously delicious.


----------



## midiman

Forgot to say, I love the demos for CSS. Lovely string sound. After just seeing the legato tutorial, I can see how it is much better than CS2. Great amount of variety with the different velocity triggering different types of legato. Very impressive.


----------



## lucky909091

Will there be a discount for the owners of CS2 ?


----------



## tack

lucky909091 said:


> Will there be a discount for the owners of CS2 ?


Yes. You should go read the announcement. Lots of good info there.


----------



## mgpqa1

Man... just when I thought I was done buying string libraries...

Grats on the release!


----------



## Markus S

Not sure yet, if I'll get these, but wow, Alex, these are great sounding demos, so well written, exactly the examples I would be looking for in string demos.


----------



## tack

Is it just me -- and it may well be -- or do the nonvib sustains have incorrect volumes at medium and fast legato and not actually sustain? Slow seems ok, but medium and fast aren't working for me.

Actually this is better stated as the slowest legato speed is ok, but anything faster than the slowest speed isn't working right when the vib slider is at 0.

So in standard legato mode, medium is ok but fast is not. In advanced legato, slow is ok but medium and fast are not.

Just me?


----------



## Saxer

kevinlee87 said:


> I can recognize that icons... It's TrackDown Studio! I've recorded strings there just for once, really loved the sound of that studio! CSS is true winner now...


Looks really great: http://www.trackdown.com.au/home


----------



## Polarity

WOW... it sounds beautiful!
Glad to have resisted in buying other full libraries.
Can't wait to hear more on the other volumes of this new Cinematic Studio series.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

I downloaded the midifile from the patch walkthrough, and played a bit around what happens when you add your own reverb to it. In this case I added Quantum Leap Spaces with the Hollywood Scoring Stage Hall 2.3 seconds, I decreased the dry signal about -7dB, and added to the input Signal 7 dB. And I added at 12 khz 2 dB to give it a bit more highend.



The Tone is so lively and so much depth - really beautiful.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Great example Alexander - my thoughts exactly. It sounds wonderful out of the box but because the nature of the room / recordings - it should take to eq and verb NICELY!!! You proved that point.


----------



## Guffy

Awesome.
I love CS2 and this looks very promising.
Thanks for the generous discount! Definitely among my next purchases


----------



## mcalis

Riveting stuff. Bought CS2 a couple of months ago and have found it to be great value. Especially considering its wonderful ease of use. Even with the fantastic discount offered to CS2 customers, I really can't tell if the added articulations and faux con sordino is worth paying to purchase CSS which has a fair bit of overlap with CS2. The new articulations are great incentives, but I very much hope that it really is a step forward from CS2 (not that I have much to complain about with CS2!).

Is there someone who has both CS2 and CSS? Does the new legato (combined with the new articulations) warrant a new purchase? Would be really great if someone could do an A/B between CS2 and CSS out of the box playing the same stuff!

In any case, I am definitely keeping my eye on this whole series. Might turn out to be a very solid and affordable whole orchestra package!


----------



## tack

mcalis said:


> Is there someone who has both CS2 and CSS? Does the new legato (combined with the new articulations) warrant a new purchase?


I decided my response treaded outside the realm of the commercial announcements thread, so I replied to you over on Sample Talk.


----------



## D-Mott

I love how you didn't hype this up for a whole year, saying how "extraordinary" your library is going to be.

Sounds awesome man.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Does the coupon code have a time limit? I most likely will not be getting it right away but maybe later during the Summer. The demos sound really good and I also really like Alexander's rendering of the midi file with the tweaks and added reverb. It shows well how flexible this new library is.


----------



## synthpunk

Alex mentioned to me there is no time limit on the cross grade coupon.



Wes Antczak said:


> Does the coupon code have a time limit? I most likely will not be getting it right away but maybe later during the Summer. The demos sound really good and I also really like Alexander's rendering of the midi file with the tweaks and added reverb. It shows well how flexible this new library is.


----------



## procreative

Does anyone who uses Art Conductor know how to switch the articulations that use velocity + keyswitch using automation? None of the stock scripts do this they either output Note Number, Midi Channel, UACC but not a combination. I need to find a way to trigger by a combination of midi note and velocity from an automation lane.


----------



## tack

procreative said:


> I need to find a way to trigger by a combination of midi note and velocity from an automation lane.


CSS accepts articulation switching on CC58. Barring that you could use FlexRouter which supports redirection from just about anything to anything -- including note based keyswitches with configurable velocity.


----------



## Wes Antczak

aesthete said:


> Alex mentioned to me there is no time limit on the cross grade coupon.



Thanks!


----------



## tack

I've been noodling around with the various patches for the past couple hours. They are very inspiring to play.

I haven't put it through any real world paces yet, but at this point in a library purchase I have usually found a list as long as my arm of things that piss me off. Aside from the nonvib legato issue I mentioned earlier, which looks easy to fix, CSS has really lived up to my quality expectations.

I feel like Alex has a real winner here with CSS. Very nicely done.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Alex W said:


> Existing CS2 customers will receive a 30% discount - you will receive an email with this special offer.



Alex, my email address has changed since I purchased CS1 and CS2 - how can I go about updating my addy in order to get that glorious discount code?


----------



## D-Mott

Question - Is vibrato controllable with the legato samples?

Also, I'd love to see a video with just someone noodling with each section (dry) and maybe... just maybe... I might purchase my first library in 3 odd years :D


----------



## Alex W

Ian Dorsch said:


> Alex, my email address has changed since I purchased CS1 and CS2 - how can I go about updating my addy in order to get that glorious discount code?



Hi Ian, no problem - just send us an email via the support button on the website and provide us with your new email address. We'll update it in our system and get that coupon to you.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

D-Mott said:


> Also, I'd love to see a video with just someone noodling with each section



Agreed, a little section-by-section patch walkthrough would be immensely helpful.

This library seems to have a very vibrant sound to it. What are the section sizes? Sounds pretty big.


----------



## hawpri

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> What are the section sizes? Sounds pretty big.





Alex W said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone
> 
> 
> 
> We went with 10/7/7/6/5. Great players, mostly from the Sydney Symphony (including principals).


----------



## Trombking

I'm a owner of Cinematic Strings 2 but I didn't get the discount code...Do you need my serial number so that I can get the discount code?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

The library sounds beautiful, with added reverb using Altiverb 7 (20th c. Fox) I fall even more in love. 

I did not own CS2, but understand now how everyone is mega excited when Alex releases a new library.


----------



## Sid Francis

Thorsten Meyer said:


> The library sounds beautiful, with added reverb using Altiverb 7 (20th c. Fox) I fall even more in love.
> 
> I did not own CS2, but understand now how everyone is mega excited when Alex releases a new library.





Very nice Thorsten!


----------



## Christof

Downloaded and playing right now.I LOVE this library so much!


----------



## jamwerks

Amazed by the quality of the fast legatos! Seems like a great library!!


----------



## Killiard

That sounds gorgeous Thorsten. The official demos sound amazing too.

Alex have all the voucher emails been sent out yet or are they being staggered? I keep searching my inbox and junk mail every 10 mins


----------



## Alex W

Killiard said:


> That sounds gorgeous Thorsten. The official demos sound amazing too.
> 
> Alex have all the voucher emails been sent out yet or are they being staggered? I keep searching my inbox and junk mail every 10 mins



Thanks! Yep, all emails have gone out - perhaps you used a different email address when purchasing? Anyway it's no problem, just get in touch with us via the support button on the website, we'll resend your coupon.


----------



## tokatila

Killiard said:


> That sounds gorgeous Thorsten. The official demos sound amazing too.
> 
> Alex have all the voucher emails been sent out yet or are they being staggered? I keep searching my inbox and junk mail every 10 mins



Yeah same thing here.



Alex W said:


> Thanks! Yep, all emails have gone out - perhaps you used a different email address when you purchased? Anyway no problem, if you could please send us an email via the support button on the website, we'll get you a new coupon.



Stop "foruming" and email my code already.


----------



## HardyP

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I did not own CS2, but understand now how everyone is mega excited when Alex releases a new library.



Aaah, finally you found your Modwheel, and pulled the tape off, heh...?!? 

Great stuff, thanks!


----------



## Killiard

Alex W said:


> Thanks! Yep, all emails have gone out - perhaps you used a different email address when purchasing?



Thanks Alex I'll get in touch. I purchased a couple of years ago through Time+Space here in the UK so perhaps that's the issue!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

HardyP said:


> Aaah, finally you found your Modwheel, and pulled the tape off, heh...?!?
> 
> Great stuff, thanks!


And there was a lot of tape


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

After spending some time with the library I am amazed. 

Cinematic Studio Strings is a great string library where the sound out of the box has such a beautiful tone. The strings blend nicely other libraries. Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS) is close to be the perfect tool for any film, tv and game composer.


----------



## StrezovSampling

Downloading. Personally feel inspired by all your work Alex --- not only sample libraries, but also your composing skills --- and can't wait to try it out. Cinematic strings has been my tool of inspiration for quite a while now! 

All the best from Bulgaria, 
George Strezov


----------



## passsacaglia

Oh.My.God. ....!!!!!!! 
Wanting the CS2 for ages...watched all tutorials on youtube. CS2 or another library...CS2 or Symphony Series...
...another piano library...hmm...and now THIS!


----------



## Baron Greuner

Is there an artic run through video on this?


----------



## Jackles

Baron Greuner said:


> Is there an artic run through video on this?


----------



## procreative

tack said:


> CSS accepts articulation switching on CC58. Barring that you could use FlexRouter which supports redirection from just about anything to anything -- including note based keyswitches with configurable velocity.



Many thanks, will try this. Do you think this will also work with OT stuff as they seem to like to put what would normally be keyswitch stuff into CCs such as Legato on/off?

I have just started using Art Conductor and this is one of its limitations, dealing with Velocity Keyswitches. If this works its a great way to incorporate them. I also found a way to use Keyswitches to input the automation as I record using a second keyboard with Controller Assignments (in Logic).

I did look at the CC method of Keyswitching, but in Logic trying to view automation data for a non standard CC number is tedious and as far as I can tell there is no way to rename the CC lane to something obvious as it seems to default to Bank LSB.

So far the Keyswitch options in this library for me are the only weaknesses. I actually prefer the GUI of CS2, there are more slots and personally I prefer the look. I actually think CS2 has the best GUI I have seen for simplicity.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Is there a video that shows the artics on the screen/gui as opposed to just the sounds?


----------



## Saxer

Baron Greuner said:


> Is there a video that shows the artics on the screen/gui as opposed to just the sounds?


http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/strings.html
The videos are at the bottom of the page... including technical walkthrough.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Baron Greuner said:


> Is there a video that shows the artics on the screen/gui as opposed to just the sounds?


B. Greuner, see below. I did include the GUI to take a look at:


I wondered the same : How does the GUI look like.


----------



## Steve Martin

Wow - Alex, beaut library here! I'm still listening to the New Dawn - really beautiful string sounds here. Amazing sound when the melody goes up really high in the violins towards the end here. Congrats on your library.  I had no idea this was coming out. At your website looking at it right now. Looking forward to finding out more about this library.

best,

Steve


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Here I was like a fool thinking I wasn't going to spend any more money on sample libraries for a long time...


----------



## prodigalson

Very exciting new library. LOVE the implementation of the rebowed single note legato. Don't need any more strings but might have to buy for this alone. 

Little easter egg everyone: if you watch the walkthrough video for Cinematic Studio Piano (which also sounds very nice) you get a sneak peak of the their upcoming solo cello from 0:58.


----------



## ryanstrong

Would love to see a more clunk through video where each patch is noodled through.


----------



## JoeBarlow

Can you unload articulations from the main patch, like in CS2?
Sounds incredible, and I dig the UI!


----------



## jacobthestupendous

JoeBarlow said:


> Can you unload articulations from the main patch, like in CS2?
> Sounds incredible, and I dig the UI!


Yes.


----------



## synthpunk

yep, watch the video's it shows this.



jacobthestupendous said:


> Yes.


----------



## JoeBarlow

aesthete said:


> yep, watch the video's it shows this.


I somehow completely missed the technical walkthrough video, sorry guys haha!


----------



## Ian Dorsch

prodigalson said:


> Very exciting new library. LOVE the implementation of the rebowed single note legato. Don't need any more strings but might have to buy for this alone.



This is where I am as well. I've got so many good choices for strings...but CS was my first really good string library, and CS2 still has pride of place in my template, and the new library is just dripping with that lush musicality...so it's probably a forgone conclusion.


----------



## garylionelli

Is there vibrato control in this library?


----------



## tack

garylionelli said:


> Is there vibrato control in this library?


Yes, crossfade between nonvib and vib. It's not terribly nuanced, so it would be used rather sparingly I think. There's no sampled nonvib legato transitions, so it's presumably scripted. There's a bug with nonvib faster legato speeds which Alex knows about so we can expect it should be fixed in an upcoming release.


----------



## garylionelli

tack said:


> Yes, crossfade between nonvib and vib. It's not terribly nuanced, so it would be used rather sparingly I think. There's no sampled nonvib legato transitions, so it's presumably scripted. There's a bug with nonvib faster legato speeds which Alex knows about so we can expect it should be fixed in an upcoming release.


Thanks. Sounds a little less than optimal, but at least it's there. Would be curious to hear how it's implemented.


----------



## passsacaglia

Says portamento too!


----------



## Zhao Shen

Holy balls. I've been playing around with this library and though it certainly won't negate the usefulness of my other string libraries, it is the most enjoyable string library to fiddle around with playing melodies... legato programming is on point.


----------



## Killiard

My download finished about an hour ago. Sadly it coincided with dinner time and putting the kids to bed!

I've had a quick play with it and it sounds even more lovely the more I use it. I spent at least 5 mins doing nothing but play The Walking Dead theme with the measured trems.


----------



## Saxer

If I'm allowed to publish an update wish already:

It would be nice to have the option to set all legato speeds to the same amount of delay. It now works fine as it is feels rather natural when playing slower to get later transitions.
But when you try to layer with other libraries it gets out of sync. If all transitions were late you could compensate with a steady -300ms delay. Would be useful for adding first chairs or whatever. I think CSS is a beautiful coffee creamer for every string library (beside it's wonderful stand alone beauty)!


----------



## Polarity

excuse me, any demos with sordinos well exposed (or naked) to listen to?


----------



## Zhao Shen

Polarity said:


> excuse me, any demos with sordinos well exposed (or naked) to listen to?


Don't count on the sordinos to sell this library. When playing around with the library it's pretty easy to tell that they're simulated (though the fact that you can flip a switch and hear the filter apply instantaneously might be a part of that). On the bright side, the legato scripting here is absolutely one of the best out there - I can't remember ever having this much fun just fiddling around on the keyboard.

Edit: revised opinion based on further experimentation


----------



## Killiard

Noticed a little bug while playing with the Cello shorts. If you start changing the microphone settings while on staccato, then staccatissimo and Spiccato stop working until you turn staccato off and on again (Staccato and Sfz keep working) by alt-clicking the Staccato icon.

Can anyone else replicate it? I'll send a email to Alex anyway.


----------



## Killiard

Might not be helpful (or do it justice) but here's a _very_ quick, not much thinking about it sample of the Con sordino. There's also a version without it for comparison. Just a little bit of Spaces on it for reverb.


----------



## ag75

Killiard said:


> My download finished about an hour ago. Sadly it coincided with dinner time and putting the kids to bed!
> 
> "I spent at least 5 mins doing nothing but play The Walking Dead theme with the measured terms"
> 
> 
> This my first thought when I heard those as well! Ha!


----------



## Polarity

Zhao Shen said:


> Don't count on the sordinos to sell this library. It's pretty easy to tell they're simulated (I think? Maybe hindsight bias?), and I doubt I'll find much use for them. On the bright side, the legato scripting here is absolutely one of the best out there - I can't remember ever having this much fun just fiddling around on the keyboard.


Well, sure not counting on its Sordinos for the main decision to get CSS or not
but want to be sure how good they are...
Legato scripting charms me most, together the vibrant sound of long articulations and those sync tremolos,
and as it was with Cinestrings when it came out that "one patch & choose what you need to play" system.
Zhao, please can you telle me what you use usually for Sordinos?
I have just the ones in EWSO, LASS Lite (just sustain, not legato) and recently got those of Albion One,
which we know are full section only and the legatos are emulated as well as in CSS.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Polarity said:


> Well, sure not counting on its Sordinos for the main decision to get CSS or not
> but want to be sure how good they are...
> Legato scripting charms me most, together the vibrant sound of long articulations and those sync tremolos,
> and as it was with Cinestrings when it came out that "one patch & choose what you need to play" system.
> Zhao, please can you telle me what you use usually for Sordinos?
> I have just the ones in EWSO, LASS Lite (just sustain, not legato) and recently got those of Albion One,
> which we know are full section only and the legatos are emulated as well as in CSS.


See, now that I've had more time to experiment with the library, I may end up using these sordinos anyway since I have no individual section sordinos that I'm particularly happy with. The ones here are not poor - I guess my previous wording somewhat implied that and I should probably edit that post - but IMO they are not good grounds to decide "oh I don't know if I should get this...but it has sordinos - sold!"


----------



## Polarity

Zhao Shen said:


> See, now that I've had more time to experiment with the library, I may end up using these sordinos anyway since I have no individual section sordinos that I'm particularly happy with. The ones here are not poor - I guess my previous wording somewhat implied that and I should probably edit that post - but IMO they are not good grounds to decide "oh I don't know if I should get this...but it has sordinos - sold!"


Don't worry Zhao... I didn't think you meant CSS aren't good.. but just that you have already better (and actually NOT emulated) sordinos to use...
could have been Spitfire's or AudioBro's or...
I was just curious.
Thanks anyway for the explanation


----------



## Zhao Shen

Polarity said:


> Don't worry Zhao... I didn't think you meant CSS aren't good.. but just that you have already better (and actually NOT emulated) sordinos to use...
> could have been Spitfire's or AudioBro's or...
> I was just curious.
> Thanks anyway for the explanation


Well, I own Adagietto. The sordinos are great but the overall tone of the library makes it a tool that I don't use very often.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

I've never had problems with Continuata before, but after it crashed out of my download on three separate occasions last night, I finally bit the bullet and went with the manual links. Infuriating. But I'm really, really looking forward to taking the lib for a spin tonight.

At the risk of sounding a little fanboy-ish, I noticed via FB that it was 6 years ago on this very day that I first fired up v1 of Cinematic Strings.


----------



## kevinlee87

Got it and I instantly felt that this library would be my major strings palette. But smooth run is not natural enough.., Marcato Run is energetic and good enough, but adding Smooth Run articulation would make this library perfect!! 
But overall I love it. Thank you Alex!!


----------



## cadenzajon

It's great to see such a great variety of shorts included. How many RR's are present in these and the measured trem? I couldn't find this detail on the web site...


----------



## trumpoz

Alex W said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone
> 
> 
> 
> We went with 10/7/7/6/5. Great players, mostly from the Sydney Symphony (including principals).


Hey Alex - congratulations on the release. 

Is there any chance you will fo a brass library in the future? I'd love to have Dave Elton (SSO Principal tpt) in my virtual trumpet section.


----------



## mcalis

trumpoz said:


> Hey Alex - congratulations on the release.
> 
> Is there any chance you will fo a brass library in the future? I'd love to have Dave Elton (SSO Principal tpt) in my virtual trumpet section.


Brass, Woods, Perc are all planned. See: http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com


----------



## Zhao Shen

mcalis said:


> Brass, Woods, Perc are all planned. See: http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com


Not to mention solo strings, which we got a quick peek of in the piano walkthrough - sounds gorgeous.


----------



## noxtenebrae17

I just hope the trumpet you hear in the "Ringworld" demo is what we'll see with the cinematic studio brass library. Sounds pretty fantastic.

Can't wait for the woods, brass and solo strings!


----------



## tack

noxtenebrae17 said:


> Can't wait for the woods, brass and solo strings!


I'm also excited. I think Alex has the opportunity to do something special here.


----------



## trumpoz

Finally got to listen to the demos. The strings sound great. I'm looking forward to the rest of the orchestra, I'm thinking the sound of EW HO and this series could be great.


----------



## Carbs

Have extremely high hopes for this new range. I love CS2 and a full on orchestra from Alex cannot come soon enough. I remember when it seemed you were ready to stop because of all the asshole pirates out there, but I am so glad you decided to give it another go!


----------



## noxtenebrae17

Hi Alex,

This library is such a fantastic value. The legato is spot on and the variety of shorts in much appreciated! Thanks for all the hard work and pleasant surprise!

Any chance we'll see an expansion later on? I would love to see some bow change legato stuff (especially a more aggressive bow change - since no one has really ever sampled that but it is ridiculously common) and some fast, playable runs (both slurred and detaché please!).

Also, could we get an option to adjust the legato speed velocities some time in the future? When in advanced legato mode, the fast speed is just a bit too high for my keyboard and I really end up having to pound to get it to trigger the fast. And lastly, is there any way to move the basses down to their natural range on the keyboard? I prefer to keep them where the sound and not where they read.

Thanks again!


----------



## Takabuntu

Congratulations on this release! From what I have been hearing it sounds wonderful. All the best!!!


----------



## WaldmanD

I've been playing around with CSS as well a bit over the last day. Fun! I also have Cinematic Strings 2 so wasn't totally sure about it's niche would be other than sonic compatibility with upcoming releases. Getting the discount was the reason I got it (smart dudes). My initial impressions fit with what others have said:

differing legato speeds sound great! but take some getting used to performance-wise. Small ensemble size is notable and sounds more intimate to me than CS2, LASS, etc.
noticed the bug with nonvib legato that I think has been mentioned already
really enjoying the interface
I think the smaller ensemble size helps the sound of some of the vibratos
sordino patches are "ok." Usable but if you're looking for your sordinos to make the hair on your arms stand on end this probably isn't it
Like a lot of people, I can fall intro traps about how things "sound" on demos but playability is more where my heads at these days. If interested here's an arrangement I made of a Bjork tune that I used to test out CSS. Also has a timpani and a small amount of QL spaces. Mostly legato but differing speeds, some sordino in the opening chords, a couple harmonics, etc.

_edit: the delayed attack on the slow legatos is actually kind of tricky to play in real time- at least for me. I'm not great at pounding on the keys in soft passages that need faster legatos. _


----------



## Altine Jackson

I'm loving the library so far! There's not much that I can currently add that others haven't already raved about.

I just have one (hopefully small) feature request: in order to make the articulations more VEP + Cubase expression map friendly, is it possible to allow Con Sordino to be enabled/disabled with a separate CC? That, or is it possible to allow dragging Kontakt's user-defined midi automation option to the Con Sordino button? The latter can already be done for the mic position volumes, but it seems to be disabled on the Con Sordino area.

To clarify, the reason I ask is because of the way Cubase handles expression maps. If Con Sordino is added as an exp. map articulation (instead of being separately controlled as an independent CC) things end up a bit... wonky if I want to swap from Pizzicato directly to Legato (Sustain) Sordinos, for example. The work around in that case would essentially involve setting up duplicates of each articulation: one that triggers the normal articulation and another that triggers the articulation plus sordino. That solution always ends up feeling a bit clumsy/cumbersome.

Edit:

The Keyswitch CC works perfectly to avoid all that, but knowing how sloppy my manual knob and fader control can become past a certain hour of the day (... and before a certain hour of the day), I'd love if some parts of the KS CC were broken off or the functionality duplicated into their own CC numbers.

I'd rather not accidentally turn off the Legatos if I move the knob from 86 to 85, and there are numerous scenarios where I'd want Legato On or Off with Sordino On or Off but end up getting the wrong combination, depending on where the knob or fader is physically before I move it. That can all be fixed after the fact with a fairly quick manual edit, of course-- but considering how easy to play the rest of the library is, I'd love to avoid futzing around in that area. 

Every other artic, including Marc with and w/o the overlay can be conveniently controlled with Expression Maps though-- so this truly is a nitpicking kind of suggestion.


----------



## tack

Altine Jackson said:


> I just have one (hopefully small) feature request: in order to make the articulations more VEP + Cubase expression map friendly, is it possible to allow Con Sordino to be enabled/disabled with a separate CC?


You could use an instance of FlexRouter to remap a CC and value of your chosing to what CSS wants for toggling con sord and legato.

I know I keep pimping out that project, but I spend enough time working on it that it's sort of a waste if I'm the only one using it.


----------



## hendyb

is there any other (user) demos on the cinematic studio piano?
i'm interested in it, but I don't feel it has enough demos to decide on buying it or not


----------



## Hat_Tricky

I wonder if there's any chance that true Con Sordino patches would be added later, maybe as a paid expansion? I'm a sucker for real Con Sordino...

This library sounds absolutely fantastic. My wallet is looking at me with fear...hahah


----------



## WaldmanD

Here's another quickie demo I just made- Cinematic Strings 2 (CS2) vs Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS). You can hear the differences in the sizes of the ensemble. The first iteration is CS2 then CSS.

CS2 sounds to me more "lush" - the larger ensemble sound is notable in the supporting chords. CSS is more intimate and maybe melodically expressive? That might come through better on the Bjork demo a few posts back. BTW I tried just copying the midi events of CS2 to see what would happen with CSS...the answer is nothing good. They play very differently.

Maybe in the next few days I can try to make a comparison demo of faster passages.


----------



## midiman

WaldmanD said:


> Here's another quickie demo I just made- Cinematic Strings 2 (CS2) vs Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS). You can hear the differences in the sizes of the ensemble. The first iteration is CS2 then CSS.
> 
> CS2 sounds to me more "lush" - the larger ensemble sound is notable in the supporting chords. CSS is more intimate and maybe melodically expressive? That might come through better on the Bjork demo a few posts back. BTW I tried just copying the midi events of CS2 to see what would happen with CSS...the answer is nothing good. They play very differently.
> 
> Maybe in the next few days I can try to make a comparison demo of faster passages.




Thank you for this example. In this one it is really clear how CSS is a superior library when compared to CS2. The harmonies in CSS just glue better and fill the audio spectrum in a more coherent and satisfying way.


----------



## WaldmanD

Agree. At some point though it's worth asking if clients etc would notice the difference...? Nah, not it's not.


----------



## Per K

A little test, made it a little brighter, added a little compression and LX480 hall and ambience. Just played something straight in


----------



## D-Mott

Per K said:


> A little test, made it a little brighter, added a little compression and LX480 hall and ambience. Just played something straight in



Can I just ask. Why do you add compression to strings?


----------



## Vovique

I never got the CS2 owners upgrade discount mail, could the reason be my CS2 was purchased from a reseller, TimeSpace in my case?


----------



## playz123

Vovique said:


> I never got the CS2 owners upgrade discount mail, could the reason be my CS2 was purchased from a reseller, TimeSpace in my case?


Quite possibly. Just send Alex an email with your receipt and I'm sure he can help.


----------



## Zhao Shen

D-Mott said:


> Can I just ask. Why do you add compression to strings?


To get the ideal waveform of course. If your waveform looks like a rectangle you've done a good job.


----------



## Saxer

Zhao Shen said:


> To get the ideal waveform of course. If your waveform looks like a rectangle you've done a good job.


Yeah! Am I too loud enough?


----------



## playz123

Saxer said:


> Yeah! Am I too loud enough?


Personally I never use compression on strings. IMHO, one can kill the dynamics and I'm not sure why someone might even find it necessary.


----------



## Saxer

It was a joke...


----------



## playz123

Saxer said:


> It was a joke...


 Of course your comment was...I GOT it. But what I was commenting on was Per K's post in your post, not your comment. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Saxer

No prob! I don't compress strings too... I use most of my time to get dynamic into it instead of out of it.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

There's nothing wrong with using a cool sounding compressor plugin on string samples. One doesn't have to audibly compress the dynamic range. Sometimes samples will spike up a bit jarringly when you crossfade into forte and beyond and some very gentle compression can simply smooth that out a bit and make a melody flow just a bit softer and creamier. But the main reason why I sometimes put a comp plugin on strings is because of the tasty subtle saturation they're able to introduce, without having to really do anything noticeable to the dynamics. A bit of saturation sounds really great on sampled strings and even more so on brass.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> There's nothing wrong with using a cool sounding compressor plugin on string samples. One doesn't have to audibly compress the dynamic range. Sometimes samples will spike up a bit jarringly when you crossfade into forte and beyond and some very gentle compression can simply smooth that out a bit and make a melody flow just a bit softer and creamier. But the main reason why I sometimes put a comp plugin on strings is because of the tasty subtle saturation they're able to introduce, without having to really do anything noticeable to the dynamics. A bit of saturation sounds really great on sampled strings and even more so on brass.


Excellent comment. Compression isn't ONLY about reducing volume at certain points - me thinks it is more about 'shaping' sound. Having said that, I would have never thought to 'try' compression on strings but certainly worth at least trying - and material dependent, might even more clearly tell others what we hear in our heads.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Just putting digital sounds like horrid little samples through a good compressor circuitry is enough to make it sound better. Another good source if necessary, is something like a tape plug provided it's not overdone. 
Compressors I personally like are for example LA Teletronix and Fairchild. Little is more.


----------



## Pianistikboy

Hi there, I have used CSS in context with a real choir and a harp. The piece is entitled 'Libera me'. I let you discover the result : 

The same CSS strings in context but, without the choir :


CSS strings purely Out of the box (no EQ, no effects) :


----------



## Killiard

Vovique said:


> I never got the CS2 owners upgrade discount mail, could the reason be my CS2 was purchased from a reseller, TimeSpace in my case?



Email them through support quoting your serial number for CS2 and they'll give you a code.


----------



## FrozeN

Anyone knows if this library contains high position samples as like CS2? The articulations list doesn't show any, which is quite a shame as this library really sounds nice!


----------



## Per K

Here's a full piece of music using CSS for strings in a "regular" track of mine. Added some OE arco block-chords just to be weird. I tend to use compression to get a even volume-level and to get simple access to distortion (I use NI Supercharger GT).


----------



## kurtvanzo

FrozeN said:


> Anyone knows if this library contains high position samples as like CS2? The articulations list doesn't show any, which is quite a shame as this library really sounds nice!


Not that I can see but there are many more articulations than CS2. 4 types of Stacs and 3 Pizz on top of some amazing sounding measured trems.

Just working with CSS over the last couple of days and the strings do sound really sweet- heavy basses and smooth violins- all with a great dynamic range and vibrato control. I have Cinestrings, HWS, CS2, Symphobia, Albion 1 and One... and these kind of blow the others out of the water in terms of sound, dynamics, flexibility and functionality. Thanks Alex! You've made my hard work on a string ensemble templete obsolete!  But my difficult string lines will be that much easier.

Really like the piano too, considering it's a player library that's under $35 at the moment, it seems a steal. Great dynamics and a spot mic on top of the close, room, far... for intimate mixes or orchestral backing, even low end bangs that really work. If I had it to start over, I would pick up CSS, CSP and CS2 and avoid some headaches with too many midi tracks. CSS really covers most of the ensemble strings I need besides FX.


----------



## kaiyoti

kurtvanzo said:


> ...and these kind of blow the others out of the water in terms of sound, dynamics, flexibility and functionality.



I have to agree here. My last string library purchase left me disappointed even with the maximum discounts the developer was offering. But this one not only was much cheaper, but had a lot more articulations and flexibility/functionality.


----------



## mickeyl

kaiyoti said:


> My last string library purchase left me disappointed even with the maximum discounts the developer was offering.


Now you made me curious...


----------



## Sid Francis

Me too


----------



## scoringdreams

Ian Dorsch said:


> I've never had problems with Continuata before, but after it crashed out of my download on three separate occasions last night, I finally bit the bullet and went with the manual links. Infuriating. But I'm really, really looking forward to taking the lib for a spin tonight.
> 
> At the risk of sounding a little fanboy-ish, I noticed via FB that it was 6 years ago on this very day that I first fired up v1 of Cinematic Strings.



I had to use a download manager to get the manual downloads going all at once.


----------



## scoringdreams

Sorry for my chain of posts, but I am currently fiddling around with CSS and need some help with the delayed legato...can someone explain to me how it really works? I watched the legato video several times already and don't seem to get how to use the library properly. I am a Mural user so its my first time playing with delayed samples etc.


----------



## kurtvanzo

scoringdreams said:


> Sorry for my chain of posts, but I am currently fiddling around with CSS and need some help with the delayed legato...can someone explain to me how it really works? I watched the legato video several times already and don't seem to get how to use the library properly. I am a Mural user so its my first time playing with delayed samples etc.


If you haven't seen it already, Dirk's video goes through using the legato...


----------



## passsacaglia

A snapshot of the CSPiano if someone wished for more examples. @hendyb
*Mind *the high notes that could appear, didn't have time to mix and fix but wanted to slash the hell out of the piano just to try it, did this before I went to the library.
Can absolutely write the tracklist also, but did a Swedish piano medley and borrowed tracks from a couple of DJ's and friends, and some extras  oh and yes, had about 70% of the included reverb.

Enjoy!





Spoiler: Tracklist



00:00-1:00 Axwell Ingrosso - On my way
1:02-1:52 Swedish House Mafia - Save the world
1:55-2:10 Avicii - Fade into darkness
2:30 - 3:03 Zedd - Spectrum
3:04 - 3:27 Alesso Ingrosso - Calling
3:28 - 4:05 Alesso ft. Dirty South - City of Dreams
4:07 - 4:59 Dirty South - Walking Alone
5:00 - 5:41 Axwell Ingress - Something new
5:42 - 6:30 Eric Prydz - Pjanoo
6:32 - 7:03 Red Carpet - https://youtu.be/GotgXpeWWVw?t=3m18s (Alright)
7:04 - 8:19 Yann Tiersen - Comptine d’été 3


----------



## Ashermusic

kurtvanzo said:


> If you haven't seen it already, Dirk's video goes through using the legato...





Sorry but when a video begins with all those "ummms" and "I am not sure if" I just cannot hang in there long enough to get into it. One should actually have an idea what one wants to accomplish and say before one starts recording IMHO.


----------



## mickeyl

FWIW, I enjoy Dirk's videos since they show a lot of the process, even the trials and tribulations.


----------



## Ashermusic

mickeyl said:


> FWIW, I enjoy Dirk's videos since they show a lot of the process, even the trials and tribulations.



Maybe I am just old and cranky but I no longer have patience with that kind of sloppy presentation.


----------



## Sid Francis

Neither do I make it through such a video anymore. My time is too precious to watch someone having no clue what he wants to do most of the time.


----------



## Carbs

At least you guys have the time and gumption to do the right, just, and classy thing by shitting all over Dirks videos in this commercial thread. 

Don't like them? Don't watch them. Want to criticize them? Start a thread about it if you're that intellectually and emotionally immature. Doesn't seem to me the guy is hurting anyone with his videos.


----------



## Ashermusic

Carbs said:


> At least you guys have the time and gumption to do the right, just, and classy thing by shitting all over Dirks videos in this commercial thread.
> 
> Don't like them? Don't watch them. Want to criticize them? Start a thread about it if you're that intellectually and emotionally immature. Doesn't seem to me the guy is hurting anyone with his videos.



Look, Carbs, if someone comes here and links to something and some of us think it shoddy work we have the right to make a quick comment to say so. It doesn't merit a whole new thread.


----------



## Carbs

Ashermusic said:


> Look, Carbs, if someone comes here and links to something and some of us think it shoddy work we have the right to make a quick comment to say so. It doesn't merit a whole new thread.



Listen up, Jay, I know that you revel in attacking people when [insert ridiculous grievance here] doesn't meet up to your "standards." You've done it for years, so it's completely unsurprising when you do it, but keep your GARBAGE out of the commercial section.


----------



## Ashermusic

Carbs said:


> Listen up, Jay, I know that you revel in attacking people when [insert ridiculous grievance here] doesn't meet up to your "standards." You've done it for years, so it's completely unsurprising when you do it, but keep your GARBAGE out of the commercial section.



Until a moderator tells me that I am violating a policy, I will do as I please, thank you.

It just so happens I will be reviewing this product and will give it a mostly positive review, but videos like that, IN MY OPINION, do it a disservice.


----------



## Carbs

Ashermusic said:


> Until a moderator tells me that I am violating a policy, I will do as I please, thank you.
> 
> It just so happens I will be reviewing this product and will give it a mostly positive review, but videos like that, IN MY OPINION, do it a disservice.



Hey, you don't need anybody's permission to act like an asshole, so you're welcome. I guess it _would just be nice _if you kept your hot garbage self serving drivel out of the commercial announcement threads. So looking forward to your review of this product...hopefully you can give it a catchy click bait title like "I Am Now A Slave Owner" so people actually read it. 

Your judgement has been demonstrably poor so often in the past, and you've had to apologize for things you've said more than anyone else I've seen on the internet, so maybe it'll just be a matter of time before you come around and apologize to Dirk for shitting on his videos for absolutely no reason. Maybe we'll get a good "I've matured YET AGAIN!!" style post. Those are always classic!

Anyways, back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Ashermusic

Carbs said:


> Hey, you don't need anybody's permission to act like an asshole, so you're welcome. I guess it _would just be nice _if you kept your hot garbage self serving drivel out of the commercial announcement threads. So looking forward to your review of this product...hopefully you can give it a catchy click bait title like "I Am Now A Slave Owner" so people actually read it.
> 
> Your judgement has been demonstrably poor so often in the past, and you've had to apologize for things you've said more than anyone else I've seen on the internet, so maybe it'll just be a matter of time before you come around and apologize to Dirk for shitting on his videos for absolutely no reason. Maybe we'll get a good "I've matured YET AGAIN!!" style post. Those are always classic!
> 
> Anyways, back to your regularly scheduled program...



Easy to be a tough guy from behind a computer screen. Between my two names here, I have more post "likes" than any other member, so occasionally I must get something right.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Trouble is, when you get to Jay's and my sort of age, you have to work out how to manage time almost by using actuarial tables, because it's possible that you might not actually live to the end of one of Dirks videos.
Dirk should put up a notice at the beginning of his videos, pointing out that some sort short term life assurance might not be a bad idea before embarking on one if his voyages of sample land discoveries.


----------



## Carbs

Ashermusic said:


> Easy to be a tough guy from behind a computer screen. Between my two names here, I have more post "likes" than any other member, so occasionally I must get something right.




I'm being a "tough guy?" LOL ok... yeah because I make it a point to intimidate senior citizens in my spare time...give me a freaking break. That is your perception and yours alone.

Also, this is the second time you've told me personally how many likes you have on this forum. The last time was while (I think) you were attacking Daniel James. Are you 17 or 70? I don't give a shit how many (misguided) likes you have. 

Can you quick dicking up Alexs' thread?


----------



## Carbs

Baron Greuner said:


> *Trouble is, when you get to Jay's and my sort of age*, you have to work out how to manage time almost by using actuarial tables, because it's possible that you might actually live to the end of one if Dirks videos.
> Dirk should put up a notice at the beginning of his videos, pointing out that some sort short term life assurance might not be a bad idea before embarking on one if his voyages of sample land discoveries.



You mean, physically 65 but mentally 11?


----------



## Ashermusic

I think it is fair to say that you are now the one dicking up this thread about a terrific library.

Thank you VI Control for the Ignore feature.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Carbs said:


> You mean, physically 65 but mentally 11?



We'll certainly in my case and according to my last psyche report.....yes.


----------



## Carbs

Ashermusic said:


> I think it is fair to say that you are now the one dicking up this thread about a terrific library.



I think it's fair to say that you've run out of absolutely anything to say to refute the fact that you were WRONG to be a drive by asshole in this thread.

***Edit 
Sorry, didn't see your edit about the ignore feature until now, or else I wouldn't have responded.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Yet another gloriously civil conversation between composers. Jay's opinion on Dirk's video is just that - an opinion. As a forum all we can do is offer our own opinions. As for being disrespectful, maybe. But anyone who finds Dirk's content enjoyable really couldn't care less about what some guy on the internet says to the contrary. So let's not get into a hissyfit over it.


----------



## Carbs

Yeah, lets just keep this going, maybe we can get 3 pages of derailment! 

I apologize for arguing on Dirks behalf, it obviously only lead to a "hissyfit" - I guess I just hate it when members here are attacked for no reason whatsoever. 9/10 I hold my tongue but sometimes enough is enough.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

So Dirk is the worst person on earth, Jay is being an asshole without permission from a moderator, Carbs is dicking up the the dicking up of the dicking up...

I've lost the thread.

Whatever. As a moderator I'd like to request that everyone relax, find your neutral zone, and smoke a Camberwell Carrot.

(1:20 in)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/PObknmaH9po" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ashermusic

One last statement: I am sure Dirk is a fine fellow, and meant to be helpful. No problem with his intention, just his execution, that is all.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Next time we'll hire a better hangman for his execution.


----------



## AllanH

Baron Greuner said:


> Trouble is, when you get to Jay's and my sort of age, you have to work out how to manage time almost by using actuarial tables, because it's possible that you might not actually live to the end of one of Dirks videos.



LOL That made my day!

EDIT: To not fan the fire ... I LOL'd at the "actuarial tables" comment. I find Dirk's videos very interesting and have viewed many of them.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Dirk is a very fine fellow.

I was just wondering though, last night my wife found me slumped over the iPad which was covered in drool and a muffled voice coming from it with a German accent. At first she thought I was practicing my German accent again and then tried to prise the iPad from my cold dead hands.

Just wondering if Dirk could maybe shave off an hour and 30 and give us senior folks an edited highlights package?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Oh well. Is it that time of the day again?

Is there such a thing as senile passive-aggressiveness? Some people just have that urge to pick on random things here and there, or ocassionally judge someone. But hey: they're only trying to help, right?


----------



## AllanH

This is a "Commercial Announcements" thread for CSS. Seems like it should stay on-topic, or at least about CSS, and if someone wants to discuss Dirks videos there are many other forums here where that could be done.


----------



## Ashermusic

Yes, and their own videos are really excellent and helpful, especially this one.


----------



## synthpunk

Nice job David. I can tell your a fan of Jan Johansson. So am I.

Does the sustain on this piano seem to be slightly on the short side btw ?



passsacaglia said:


> A snapshot of the CSPiano if someone wished for more examples. @hendyb
> *Mind *the high notes that could appear, didn't have time to mix and fix but wanted to slash the hell out of the piano just to try it, did this before I went to the library.
> Can absolutely write the tracklist also, but did a Swedish piano medley and borrowed tracks from a couple of DJ's and friends, and some extras  oh and yes, had about 70% of the included reverb.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tracklist
> 
> 
> 
> 00:00-1:00 Axwell Ingrosso - On my way
> 1:02-1:52 Swedish House Mafia - Save the world
> 1:55-2:10 Avicii - Fade into darkness
> 2:30 - 3:03 Zedd - Spectrum
> 3:04 - 3:27 Alesso Ingrosso - Calling
> 3:28 - 4:05 Alesso ft. Dirty South - City of Dreams
> 4:07 - 4:59 Dirty South - Walking Alone
> 5:00 - 5:41 Axwell Ingress - Something new
> 5:42 - 6:30 Eric Prydz - Pjanoo
> 6:32 - 7:03 Red Carpet - https://youtu.be/GotgXpeWWVw?t=3m18s (Alright)
> 7:04 - 8:19 Yann Tiersen - Comptine d’été 3


----------



## Ryan

Looks like a great product Alex. Congrats!
Too bad that the last two pages are full of [email protected]:#} from grown up men. Seriously.. Next time, take it trough the PM-section and spare the rest of us.

Again. Looks great Alex! 

Best
Ryan


----------



## chrysshawk

Yep feel free to return to the forum Alex! Don't mind the personal quarrels from certain members, we're used to them.
Really curious about what/when the solo strings will arrive!!!


----------



## passsacaglia

aesthete said:


> Nice job David. I can tell your a fan of Jan Johansson. So am I.
> 
> Does the sustain on this piano seem to be slightly on the short side btw ?



Matey! Thanks a lot, haha at least one input on my mix 
You can say so yes, I love reverb hehe but on this I thought the 70-80% would do the job but, (here other libraries have a more wet sound after a little reverb added but it takes much more on this one, perhaps Alex want you to do more with plugins etc), but still you get such an awesome clean sound from it and you hear every touch from the playing which I like, just like a C7 model.
A nice hall or cool room reverb with the right prefs on the reverb settings and you're all there.
I think one of the demo sounds sound "too floaty" and spacey...like a raindrop in/on a big lake which echoes which is too much. I would have like to have it more wet maybe but...that is something you have to do yourself. Super impressed by the sound and I could really play with the CSP forever, it's...such a good sound, will maybe record more stuff if people are interested. Anythin special you would like to hear playin with it just tell me and I'll do my best 
Hope there are more people enjoying the mix! Like to push beautiful EDM songs into this forum, I love beautiful harmonies, colors and multi choirs and keys playin together many voices.
Where my nickname comes from haha, found it by studying to an music exam in elementary school haha!


----------



## kurtvanzo

Back to CSS...  Any word on a bug fix update? Found a few bugs (legatos, dropped notes, script flubs) that are reported and it would be great to use CSS more as a go to once it gets settled. Thanks for all your hard work Alex.


----------



## capitaljazz

I'm not sure why Dirk's youtube video is catching flak. Part of its title is "Live Composing" and is obviously taken from a Twitch stream. It is not presented as a carefully produced tutorial on CSS and it makes no attempt to be one.

I don't mind a little bickering in forums every now and then. This forum is pretty civil compared to most. These disagreements also offer a some incite into a few of the different personalities here (probably more than intended)

Back to the main topic:

I own CSS and am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## garylionelli

kurtvanzo said:


> Back to CSS...  Any word on a bug fix update? Found a few bugs (legatos, dropped notes, script flubs) that are reported and it would be great to use CSS more as a go to once it gets settled. Thanks for all your hard work Alex.



Yes, awaiting the update as well, getting a lot of dropped notes, etc.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Jay Asher and I have been doing this on the inter web for more years than I, and probably anyone else cares to remember. You really shouldn't take it seriously at all. It's not meant in any kind of negative way at all. It's just parody.


----------



## Darryl Jackson

I'm *loving *the library, but echoing the request for an ETA on a bugfix update!

Nonvibrato passages will hopefully be much easier to program with that bug taken care of.


----------



## Blackster

I agree! CSS is really absolutely beautiful! I wrote a piece of music in which I used only CSS for strings. As some of you have already shown their works with CSS (although this is an official thread, right?), I will post my piece as well!  ... as it hopefully will help CSS to get even more attention!

http://www.audiovibes-studios.com/downloads/MIT_Frank_Herrlinger_-_Rain_in_Summer.mp3 

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Kejero

Same question as I had for SCS (to which the answer was "no"): can this library do convincing fast legato alternations between two and/or three notes? I'm looking for a smooth sound. Something along the lines of the beginning of the Da Vinci's Demons main theme


----------



## scoringdreams

Can some do a Por una Cabeza demo?


----------



## micrologus

Lovely piece of music, Blackster! 



Blackster said:


> I agree! CSS is really absolutely beautiful! I wrote a piece of music in which I used only CSS for strings. As some of you have already shown their works with CSS (although this is an official thread, right?), I will post my piece as well!  ... as it hopefully will help CSS to get even more attention!
> 
> http://www.audiovibes-studios.com/downloads/MIT_Frank_Herrlinger_-_Rain_in_Summer.mp3
> 
> I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Batrawi

Kejero said:


> Same question as I had for SCS (to which the answer was "no"): can this library do convincing fast legato alternations between two and/or three notes? I'm looking for a smooth sound. Something along the lines of the beginning of the Da Vinci's Demons main theme



I think it is very hard to achieve such result. To my ears/understanding, this requires sampling round robins for each legato transition which typically means recording libraries on top of libraries and no developer is crazy enough to do that (yet)!

I could be wrong though. I will test this once i return from work and let you know/probably upload a file for you to hear or something


----------



## Kejero

Well LASS actually supports round robin legato transitions and sustains in their legato patches. They are however borrowing these samples from neighbouring samples, they call it AMG = Anti-Machine Gun. Frankly the result is still somehow pure machine guns.

I agree it would probably be hard to develop with multisamples, but I'd happily go with phrases. Which would still be a lot of work to pull off, you'd need some first class players! Still, someone has to raise the bar eventually.


----------



## Batrawi

@Kejero 
I hear a machine gun unfortunately :/


----------



## Kejero

Oh man, they're everywhere!


----------



## byzantium

Blackster said:


> I agree! CSS is really absolutely beautiful! I wrote a piece of music in which I used only CSS for strings. As some of you have already shown their works with CSS (although this is an official thread, right?), I will post my piece as well!  ... as it hopefully will help CSS to get even more attention!
> 
> http://www.audiovibes-studios.com/downloads/MIT_Frank_Herrlinger_-_Rain_in_Summer.mp3
> 
> I hope you enjoy it!




Beautiful piece! CSS sounds gorgeous. As do the winds and brass and harp. VSL winds? SM brass?


----------



## kurtvanzo

Kejero said:


> Same question as I had for SCS (to which the answer was "no"): can this library do convincing fast legato alternations between two and/or three notes? I'm looking for a smooth sound. Something along the lines of the beginning of the Da Vinci's Demons main theme



Figured I would try a quick run of these opening notes with CSS Legato (First with Con Sordino switch on and then again with it off) and with the short Sfz articulation (Con Sord on then off). To me it works decently, though spending time to tweak the expression and/or velocity might help. Gives you an idea of how it would sound, though it just live playing.


----------



## Blackster

byzantium said:


> Beautiful piece! CSS sounds gorgeous. As do the winds and brass and harp. VSL winds? SM brass?



Thank you! Yes, Brass is all from SM, Winds are Berlin WW, Harp is Cineharp.


----------



## Kejero

kurtvanzo said:


> Figured I would try a quick run of these opening notes with CSS Legato (First with Con Sordino switch on and then again with it off) and with the short Sfz articulation (Con Sord on then off). To me it works decently, though spending time to tweak the expression and/or velocity might help. Gives you an idea of how it would sound, though it just live playing.




That might be the best attempt I've heard so far! Though you can still really hear the instruments struggling


----------



## Batrawi

Kejero said:


> That might be the best attempt I've heard so far! Though you can still really hear the instruments struggling


Keep in mind the slow tempo as well.
I tried it with the real tempo (which is obviously faster) and I had machine gun bullets all coming into my ears.
Yet you can decently hide that by changing dynamics constantly, then throwing the track into the whole mix with other instruments


----------



## mojamusic

Blackster said:


> I agree! CSS is really absolutely beautiful! I wrote a piece of music in which I used only CSS for strings. As some of you have already shown their works with CSS (although this is an official thread, right?), I will post my piece as well!  ... as it hopefully will help CSS to get even more attention!
> 
> http://www.audiovibes-studios.com/downloads/MIT_Frank_Herrlinger_-_Rain_in_Summer.mp3
> 
> I hope you enjoy it!



I thoroughly enjoyed this piece! Great use of the libraries.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Blackster said:


> I agree! CSS is really absolutely beautiful! I wrote a piece of music in which I used only CSS for strings. As some of you have already shown their works with CSS (although this is an official thread, right?), I will post my piece as well!  ... as it hopefully will help CSS to get even more attention!
> 
> http://www.audiovibes-studios.com/downloads/MIT_Frank_Herrlinger_-_Rain_in_Summer.mp3
> 
> I hope you enjoy it!



Your music is wonderful @Blackster. Really nice. Way better than my own. But it still maybe demonstrates the limitations of the library. It may be that you did not tweak the release samples to fit your passages. I would like to hear a new mix where you increase the volume of the releases on the short articulations. I am not trying to demean your mix either. It really is a wonderful song, but I have this library on my next buy list and I want to see if this change in your track makes it close to perfect. I usually hate posts like these and now I am making one. What has the world come to!!!? I would buy your song as is, because it is wonderful to listen to I just want to know if CSS put in the tweak knobs to make the releases on shorter articulations sound more natural before I buy.


----------



## Blackster

Thanks guys!

@SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. : You are totally right, I didn't touch any settings of the library except some mic positions as this was the first piece with CSS. I totally was looking for the overall result and tried to get familiar with it in general. But I see your point and I think it is valid. I will try to edit/automate the release time but I have some work to do before that as I have to meet some deadlines. But I'll try to do that in between projects. 

But in general I have to say that Cinematic Studio Woodwinds and Cinematic Studio Brass will be an instant buy from me. I expect those libraries to meet the quality level of CSS which is really stunning!


----------



## jononotbono

How much RAM is this bad boy using? If everything is loaded but purged. I am just wondering because I have loaded CS2 into my Template (everything Purged) and it still uses a massive amount of RAM despite being purged (on my PC Slave). Obviously it's worth the RAM Footprint because it absolutely kicks ass but before I buy it, I need to know whether I need more RAM.


----------



## procreative

Maybe try lowering the Preload Buffer in Kontakt if you are on SSDs to about 18kb it makes quite a difference to RAM usage (had to do this for my mobile setup as its max RAM is 8GB).


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah I've got the preload buffer set to 6kb. My Slave can only have 32gb of RAM which is annoying. I'm gonna upgrade my master computer and run Samples off both Slave and Master until I build a 2nd Slave!


----------



## tack

jononotbono said:


> How much RAM is this bad boy using? If everything is loaded but purged.


Fully purged, looks like:

Ensembles Full + 1 Kontakt instance: 430MB
Ensembles Lite + 1 Kontakt instance: 295MB
V1 + V2 + Va + Vc + Cb + 1 Kontakt instance: 1.27GB
Windows 10, Kontakt 5.5.2.880, Reaper 5.22/x64. Kontakt preload buffer is default (but overriding it doesn't make any difference when the patches are first loaded up fully purged.)

Measurements derived from the working set size as reported by Windows Resource Monitor, taking the delta before and after loading the Kontakt instance with the purged patches. (Task Manager reports lower values because it subtracts shareable memory, which is only _sometimes_ valid. Working set size is the safer value.)


----------



## passsacaglia

A new track I made with the new CSS series! Posted it in the other thread too but here it comes again for all of you who are interested in buying it:


Another preview - excuse the pizza pic, that was my "salvation dinner" I made myself this Saturday bc I had no other quick-pic to fetch for the track. But..ofc, I love pizzah!!

Starting to learn the legato system, it's kind of fun actually haha! Hope you like it! And for all of you who still aren't sure if you're gonna grab it or not..I say GRAB THAT BITE! (CSS!)

ps bass and pizz comes from ProjectSam OE1 (I'd buy it for the strings&orchestra only. DAMN!)


----------



## mojamusic

Blackster said:


> I agree! CSS is really absolutely beautiful! I wrote a piece of music in which I used only CSS for strings. As some of you have already shown their works with CSS (although this is an official thread, right?), I will post my piece as well!  ... as it hopefully will help CSS to get even more attention!
> 
> http://www.audiovibes-studios.com/downloads/MIT_Frank_Herrlinger_-_Rain_in_Summer.mp3
> 
> I hope you enjoy it!



Enjoy it? I love it. Good stuff my friend!


----------



## novaburst

Blackster said:


> I agree! CSS is really absolutely beautiful! I wrote a piece of music in which I used only CSS for strings. As some of you have already shown their works with CSS (although this is an official thread, right?), I will post my piece as well!  ... as it hopefully will help CSS to get even more attention!
> 
> http://www.audiovibes-studios.com/downloads/MIT_Frank_Herrlinger_-_Rain_in_Summer.mp3
> 
> I hope you enjoy it!


Beautiful composition


----------



## fgimian

Quick question, if I buy CSS, can I get the piano for 50% off at a later date? It offers it to me at 50% when I go to buy CSS and it's only an extra $50 AUD, but I really have lots of pianos in my libraries and don't really need it now.

Thoughts?


----------



## Batrawi

fgimian said:


> Quick question, if I buy CSS, can I get the piano for 50% off at a later date? It offers it to me at 50% when I go to buy CSS and it's only an extra $50 AUD, but I really have lots of pianos in my libraries and don't really need it now.
> 
> Thoughts?


Don't need it don't but it. You'll probably need the money for the rest of the series that should come out soon...


----------



## fgimian

Batrawi said:


> Don't need it don't but it. You'll probably need the money for the rest of the series that should come out soon...



Exactly, hahaha


----------



## fgimian

Just made the purchase, now for the patience while the download completes on my super fast 3 MBit Aussie connection, haha


----------



## fgimian

Silly question, but where does the download manager place the downloaded files?


----------



## Batrawi

fgimian said:


> Silly question, but where does the download manager place the downloaded files?


My computer > "user name" folder > "download" folder


----------



## fgimian

Ta, I guess it only shows up when it's finished as I don't see it there just yet. I'll be patient :')


----------



## PeterKorcek

Hey guys, how did you actually installed the library? It does not seem so straightforward to me - I DL all the files manually, connect was not working for me and I can't add the library in the Kontakt and I can;t enter the serial in the Servuce Center...

Thanks for replies


----------



## fgimian

PeterKorcek said:


> Hey guys, how did you actually installed the library? It does not seem so straightforward to me - I DL all the files manually, connect was not working for me and I can't add the library in the Kontakt and I can;t enter the serial in the Servuce Center...
> 
> Thanks for replies



Hi, I downloaded the files manually too.

You should have CSS_001.zip all the way up to CSS_017.zip along with the main CSS_Instruments.zip

You'll need to extract all of them, ensuring that the CSS_* ZIP files extract into the Samples sub-directory (something that's surprisingly tricky on OS X).

Once you're done, it should look something like this:





You may then add that folder to Kontakt using the Add Library button and it should all work


----------



## PeterKorcek

fgimian said:


> Hi, I downloaded the files manually too.
> 
> 
> You may then add that folder to Kontakt using the Add Library button and it should all work



Thanks a lot for the reply, I will have a quick look and try to upload the whole folder


----------



## PeterKorcek

It works, thank you very much!


----------



## fgimian

PeterKorcek said:


> It works, thank you very much!



No worries mate


----------



## Zhao Shen

Any updates on the non-vibrato legato fix?


----------



## galactic orange

Zhao Shen said:


> Any updates on the non-vibrato legato fix?


I would really like to get this library but I'm waiting on a fix.


----------



## Quodlibet

Zhao Shen said:


> Any updates on the non-vibrato legato fix?



Cinematic Studio Strings Update 1.1

http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/updates.html


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Awesome!


----------



## galactic orange

Great! BUT... Is there no place to check the version number before or after installation? I didn't see it. I usually just like to verify that kind of thing after an update.


----------



## phil_wc

Great!
It said update from 10th Sep, I didn't get any email said that they release the update.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Cool.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

galactic orange said:


> Great! BUT... Is there no place to check the version number before or after installation? I didn't see it. I usually just like to verify that kind of thing after an update.



Instrument options. The cogweel symbol in the upper left corner of the instrument, and then "infos". And it's interesting that you would ask - it indeed still says "library: 1.0.0" for me after the installation of the update.


----------



## galactic orange

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Instrument options. The cogweel symbol in the upper left corner of the instrument, and then "infos". And it's interesting that you would ask - it indeed still says "library: 1.0.0" for me after the installation of the update.


Thanks. When I glanced at the cogwheel menu I only saw MIDI CC settings and the like. I just purchased and installed CSS yesterday and I'm away from my setup so I'll check what it says on there for comparisons sake and post back here.


----------



## fgimian

I also didn't get any notifications about the update. What's the best way to stay informed?


----------



## Batrawi

Sadly, the non-vibrato now leaves you stuck with the classic (or maybe fast) legato only! 

If I already chose to play the Standard or Advanced legato mode, then I should fairly expect to still be able to play medium/slow/portamento transitions after fading to non-vibrato.. which unfortunately is not the case with this update.
I really hope this is not how they actually intend to fix this issue...


----------



## Baron Greuner

Rob Elliott said:


> Cool.



Rob I don't have time to read this thread. Is there something coming re: the vibrato control soon? This is what has stopped me up to this point in getting this great sounding library.


----------



## R.Cato

Good they released an update for this. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Alex W

Hi guys, yep the update's online now. We will send out an email to announce it formally in the coming days. On the non-vibrato question, the legato in CSS really is geared for writing with expressive vibrato. I did include limited support for nonvib writing, as I pointed out in page 5 of the manual:

_Sustains without vibrato were also recorded for CSS. They are accessible by moving the vibrato control CC (CC2 by default) down to zero. This can add a significant change of timbre and feel to a chord or melodic line, however please note that the real legato transitions will be replaced with simulated ones when the Vibrato CC is set to zero. So while it’s possible to play legato without vibrato, I recommend using Non vibrato to play chords, or at the beginning or end of a legato phrase instead._

The update was to fix the issue with the sustain samples not always triggering while playing nonvib notes - it was simply a bug fix, not a revamping of the non-vibrato legato system. I hope that clears things up! 

Best,
Alex


----------



## Rob Elliott

Baron Greuner said:


> Rob I don't have time to read this thread. Is there something coming re: the vibrato control soon? This is what has stopped me up to this point in getting this great sounding library.


Baron - just coming up for air. I think you see now Alex has replied on the design intent for the vibrato control. I'll update later today.


----------



## Ashermusic

My review is finally up.

https://ask.audio/articles/review-cinematic-studio-strings


----------



## Baron Greuner

Nice review Jay.

Any vibrant issues I may have missed in translation?


----------



## Ashermusic

Baron Greuner said:


> Nice review Jay.
> 
> Any vibrant issues I may have missed in translation?



Not sure what you mean, Baron.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Are there any problems with implementing vibrato?


----------



## Ashermusic

Baron Greuner said:


> Are there any problems with implementing vibrato?



No, just that there is less control than I would like because of the amount that was baked in.


----------



## Vik

Ashermusic said:


> My review is finally up.
> 
> https://ask.audio/articles/review-cinematic-studio-strings


Thanks!

Re. this: "A word about velocity sensitive keyswitches: Many of these are velocity sensitive so that if e.g. you hit a sustain keyswitch at a velocity of -64 you get the Standard Legato, while 65 or higher gives you the Advanced legato. I have to say that this is perhaps the only thing I dislike in the workflow. It is just too difficult to accurately control in my opinion."
Does this actually mean that this particular configuration can't be edited by the users?


----------



## garylionelli

Ashermusic said:


> No, just that there is less control than I would like because of the amount that was baked in.


Great review Jay, and yes, I agree on the vibrato. I love this library, it's my #1, but if there could be a way to get less vibrato, it'd be close to perfect. I've been doing a similar thing with volume; I pull down Kontakt's Master Editor and boost the master volume by 10 db. Then I can ride the lower range of CC1 to get less vibrato. It's not optimal, as you can only move the wheel mere fractions of an inch before you get an onset of too much vibrato, but it does work. And to get quieter, you have to augment it with CC7 or audio volume, as you can’t hairpin down to ppp with the CC1, as it is implemented now. (For the things I like to do in film and TV, I don't usually want a lot of vibrato.)

Re the non-vib layer accessible via CC2, as you said, it's activated by a hard cross-switch, and has no real legato transitions, so using CC1 to access the 4 dynamic layers is the only variable way to get less vibrato. If Alex might provide a mod so that the lower ranges have more throw than the louder layers, that might help.

I’ve had a few conversations with Alex about the vibrato, and I think he’s a great developer, and gives fantastic support.


----------



## fgimian

Yeah the vibrato is indeed perhaps a little too much in some scenarios and the best you can do are the suggestions made above which are not ideal.

The sound is gorgeous but it is a little less versatile as a result of the limited vibrato control.


----------



## AllanH

very nice and balanced review.
I happen to especially enjoy the vibrato of the library, but also recognize that it's not ideal for every situation or style.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

maybe stating/suggesting an obvious thing that has been tried and didn't work: but cc1 expression and / or cc7 can be much more helpful here or is there a reason why that still wouldn't reach the desired result?

PS: CSS is not yet in my possession, but eagerly looking to all the info regarding users experiences.


----------



## Batrawi

Vik said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Re. this: "A word about velocity sensitive keyswitches: Many of these are velocity sensitive so that if e.g. you hit a sustain keyswitch at a velocity of -64 you get the Standard Legato, while 65 or higher gives you the Advanced legato. I have to say that this is perhaps the only thing I dislike in the workflow. It is just too difficult to accurately control in my opinion."
> Does this actually mean that this particular configuration can't be edited by the users?



Check this excellent script by @tack ... It will solve all your problems
Quote
FlexRouter could do this without the need for loading separate patches. This would result in lower memory use. You'd set up your standard keyswitches and then use FlexRouter to redirect to CC58 based on the table above.

This video shows how to set that up. Although inthat example I used Program Change events asthe input trigger, you could easily use notes too.
Unquote


----------



## Ashermusic

Batrawi said:


> Check this excellent script by @tack ... It will solve all your problems
> 
> FlexRouter could do this without the need for loading separate patches. This would result in lower memory use. You'd set up your standard keyswitches and then use FlexRouter to redirect to CC58 based on the table above.
> 
> This video shows how to set that up. Although inthat example I used Program Change events asthe input trigger, you could easily use notes too.



I can also do that with Peter Schwartz's, but when reviewing a library, I deal with its pro/cons without third party solutions.


----------



## NoamL

> The “con sordino” muting, achieved by impulse recordings rather than actually recorded with players using mutes, nonetheless is among the best I have heard.



Agreed. The harmonics are also some of the best, and the shorts are nice and fierce similar to LASS.

The vibrato is what it is  instead of the gain tricks people are talking about - that would narrow the dynamic range even more - I'd rather blend it with a less expressive library. 

The velocity sensitive keyswitches are a pro not a con IMO. Takes a while to learn but I expect they will be consistent across the CSO which will be a big plus. I work with Standard legato as default and keyswitch to Advanced legato temporarily only to trigger the slowest transitions when necessary. This way it's _very_ easy to trigger the appropriate legato speed live since 99% of the time you only have two velocity zones to worry about.

The modwheel selection of short articulations is less handy, IMO. I end up having to draw in modwheel data by hand. 

The trill implementation is brilliant & should become the standard for all libraries.


----------



## Rob Elliott

NoamL said:


> Agreed. The harmonics are also some of the best, and the shorts are nice and fierce similar to LASS.
> 
> The vibrato is what it is  instead of the gain tricks people are talking about - that would narrow the dynamic range even more - I'd rather blend it with a less expressive library.
> 
> The velocity sensitive keyswitches are a pro not a con IMO. Takes a while to learn but I expect they will be consistent across the CSO which will be a big plus. I work with Standard legato as default and keyswitch to Advanced legato temporarily only to trigger the slowest transitions when necessary. This way it's _very_ easy to trigger the appropriate legato speed live since 99% of the time you only have two velocity zones to worry about.
> 
> The modwheel selection of short articulations is less handy, IMO. I end up having to draw in modwheel data by hand.
> 
> The trill implementation is brilliant & should become the standard for all libraries.


loving working with 'standard' legato as a basis and ks the slowest of transitions as needed. Thanks for the practical solution to every day work.


----------



## Fer

Hello, let me bump this thread to ask a question... how CSS blend with other libraries? im specially interested in know how these studio room sound blended with the OT Teldex libraries... do you have any demo to share here of CSS blended with other OT libraries? a lot of thanks


----------



## Batrawi

I don't have libraries from OT. but having CSS I'm comfortable to tell you that it should fit well in the mix: Using the close mics only makes the sound very tight with very little to no tail. This gives you enough flexibility to add the reverb you need to blend with it other libraries


----------



## Baron Greuner

Downloading CSS right now.

Having heard some of the tracks using this library here on this forum (especially one from Muk) I decided to convince my wife to bite the exchange rate/VAT/ bullet and go for that particular sound that I grew up with in the late 50s/60s Hollywood style.

I'm hoping it's going to be a good compliment to Spitfires fantastic Chamber Strings. Since I don't do live strings in studios, a certain amount of reliance on the sounds of certain libraries has become quite important.


----------



## fgimian

I have been working on a piece where I used the Albion ONE strings with CSS playing the lead and honestly, they blended perfectly.

A lot of it really has to do with reverb and EQ.

e.g.

Albion ONE is wetter and brighter than CSS so simply boost the highs on CSS and add some reverb.

Another thing I find helps is to tone down the reverb on wetter libraries like Spitfire and insert a similar reverb on both channels with the appropriate amount on each.

In many cases, I find that the drier libraries are more versatile imho.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Drier libraries are probably more versatile. I would like to ask if the CSS strings are placed in the same way as Spitfire's strings are. Hadn't thought of that. I assume they are in their recorded positions.


----------



## tack

Baron Greuner said:


> I would like to ask if the CSS strings are placed in the same way as Spitfire's strings are. Hadn't thought of that. I assume they are in their recorded positions.


They are both recorded in the same position. I find CSS's stage a bit wider than SCS, perhaps unsurprisingly as Air Lyndhurst would like generate more reflections coming from the other side than a scoring stage, pulling the sound closer to the center, but that doesn't affect their ability to blend at all. If anything the variation is exactly what you want.


----------



## Baron Greuner

What a nice sounding library this is. Very playable. I need to look at the tutorials some time because I can't work out what advanced legato is. It's a very forgiving sound and I think you could get away with quite a lot with this library. IOW, there's a lot of leeway in the sound and the Con Sordinos are really surprisingly good.


----------



## AllanH

Baron Greuner said:


> What a nice sounding library this is. ... I can't work out what advanced legato is.


Advanced legato simply means three speeds of legato transition plus the portamento setting. The manual has information about the number of milliseconds of delay for each of the types and the corresponding velocity zones. Page 3 in my manual. I prefer advanced legato, fwiw, and I'm not sure why I'd use anything else.


----------



## Batrawi

AllanH said:


> I prefer advanced legato, fwiw, and I'm not sure why I'd use anything else.


I was jusy thinking of that. I could be very harsh but No library sounds realistic to me now after hearing the CSS legato. These tiny milliseconds in the transitions speed add a huge amount of liveliness and realism to the performance.. Like real players


----------



## Baron Greuner

CSS keeps on disappearing from Kontakt whenever I close Logic and then start it up again. Is this a known issue. an .nxt file or something along those lines.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Baron Greuner said:


> CSS keeps on disappearing from Kontakt whenever I close Logic and then start it up again. Is this a known issue. an .nxt file or something along those lines.



I had this before with another library from SA.

If you contact the developer and ask them the xml file for the library preference I think they know what to do.

Delete the one you have from the Kontakt prefs ( if I recall thats where it is), but only after you received a new one off course. :D

Then it should work fine after that


----------



## BlueLight675

Soooo...when's the brass and winds library coming out? :D


----------



## JohnBMears

My recent conversations with them lead me to believe it will be December at earliest. But probably January.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

JohnBMears said:


> My recent conversations with them lead me to believe it will be December at earliest. But probably January.


Was there any mention of Solo Strings?


----------



## JohnBMears

Actually I believe they said Solo Strings & Brass are the next two coming. Then Woodwinds and Percussion as we get further into 2017.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

JohnBMears said:


> Actually I believe they said Solo Strings & Brass are the next two coming. Then Woodwinds and Percussion as we get further into 2017.


Cheers.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Silence-is-Golden said:


> I had this before with another library from SA.
> 
> If you contact the developer and ask them the xml file for the library preference I think they know what to do.
> 
> Delete the one you have from the Kontakt prefs ( if I recall thats where it is), but only after you received a new one off course. :D
> 
> Then it should work fine after that



Thanks for that.

I sent in a request yesterday and still haven't heard anything back. So basically this library is currently unusable which is beginning to get midly frustrating.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Update:

I contacted Alex but apparently the time differential made it 11:30 pm in Australia. That said, no self respecting Australian that I know goes to bed before 4 am in the morning. You boys are getting soft!

The Native Access app solved the problem. I'm not sure, but I believe that this app solves the problem for all Kontakt libraries that disappear on reboot of the DAW, which is apparently a Kontakt bug.

Well done Alex. Good on ya mate.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Baron Greuner said:


> Native Access app


Hi Baron,
How did you get the app? Cannot find it on their website?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Baron Greuner

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hi Baron,
> How did you get the app? Cannot find it on their website?
> Thanks in advance



https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/native-access/

Download it and then open it. All will be well.


----------



## Martyn

New here today so please bear with, as they say. 
I use CS2 for my string work but one important feature (to me) I feel is lacking is portamento and whilst I'm delighted it's there in CSS, I'm surprised little attention has been given to it either in the official demos or any reviews/opinions etc. It seems only to get the briefest of mention so is it only me who thinks this to be a really important feature of _any_ string library? Or do folk have little use for it, perhaps?

I also wonder why it couldn't have been added to CS2 with a software update - or is that a task that would have required a complete re-write in the programming? My knowledge of such matters is minimal at best - hence the probably naive question. Just curious.

Martyn


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Martyn said:


> New here today so please bear with, as they say.
> I use CS2 for my string work but one important feature (to me) I feel is lacking is portamento and whilst I'm delighted it's there in CSS, I'm surprised little attention has been given to it either in the official demos or any reviews/opinions etc. It seems only to get the briefest of mention so is it only me who thinks this to be a really important feature of _any_ string library? Or do folk have little use for it, perhaps?
> 
> I also wonder why it couldn't have been added to CS2 with a software update - or is that a task that would have required a complete re-write in the programming? My knowledge of such matters is minimal at best - hence the probably naive question. Just curious.
> 
> Martyn


Portamento brings a lot of mixed emotions around here. Portamento note transitions sound nice in extremely limited circumstances and it is all too easy to overuse them and turn something tasteful into something cheesy. They were not added to CS2 because real portamentos, like true legato, would have to be sampled, which is _much_ more costly than adding some new scripting.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Martyn said:


> New here today


Also, welcome to the forum, Martyn!


----------



## Martyn

Thanks for the replies - makes more sense now - and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## NoamL

jacobthestupendous said:


> Portamento brings a lot of mixed emotions around here. Portamento note transitions sound nice in extremely limited circumstances and it is all too easy to overuse them and turn something tasteful into something cheesy. They were not added to CS2 because real portamentos, like true legato, would have to be sampled, which is _much_ more costly than adding some new scripting.



Yup. I only use portamentos to simulate strings repositioning to the high neck positions ("thumb position" on cello). It adds a nice feeling of strain and lift. Maybe if I have a really soupy melody I'll throw _one_ or two portamentos in there at appropriate moments too. And that's all.

Bartok pizz and col legno are other "features" that every developer thinks they have to sample despite the very limited opportunities for using these articulations.

There's lots of features I'd rather have instead of portamentos in an ideal string library including true con sordino, flautando, sul ponticello, measured trem, ricochet bowing (not the same thing as spiccato), simulated triple/quad stops...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

String libraries without portamento and col legno are a crime.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

NoamL said:


> Yup. I only use portamentos to simulate strings repositioning to the high neck positions ("thumb position" on cello). It adds a nice feeling of strain and lift. Maybe if I have a really soupy melody I'll throw _one_ or two portamentos in there at appropriate moments too. And that's all.
> 
> Bartok pizz and col legno are other "features" that every developer thinks they have to sample despite the very limited opportunities for using these articulations.
> 
> There's lots of features I'd rather have instead of portamentos in an ideal string library including true con sordino, flautando, sul ponticello, measured trem, ricochet bowing (not the same thing as spiccato), simulated triple/quad stops...


+1 million for ricochet artic.


----------



## dog1978

I've created a review.

English


German


----------



## fgimian

dog1978 said:


> I've created a review.
> 
> English
> 
> 
> German




Really great job, and thanks so much for making an English version. You really demonstrate everything I love and slightly dislike about the library. And the huge amount of audio demos is really great!

Cheers
Fotis


----------



## dog1978

Thank you very much.


----------



## Tanadrum

Hi and thanks to Alex for create a great library (and not expensive), and for the people who contribute in tis thread. 

I have doubts about bought it. Someone asked before, but... Alex, there will be some discount on black friday?? I send a mail to yoy for ask this, but i guess I did not come or did not see it. 

And a question for all. Have the most important problems been solved?

Thx and i hope to be part of the CSS family soon.


----------



## Daniel F.

Tanadrum said:


> Hi and thanks to Alex for create a great library (and not expensive), and for the people who contribute in tis thread.
> 
> I have doubts about bought it. Someone asked before, but... Alex, there will be some discount on black friday?? I send a mail to yoy for ask this, but i guess I did not come or did not see it.
> 
> And a question for all. Have the most important problems been solved?
> 
> Thx and i hope to be part of the CSS family soon.



I think you will have to wait until Black Friday to know if there's going to be a sale. What problems are you talking about?


----------



## Tanadrum

The problems that were being exposed in the thread. Some bugs between vibrato- non vibrato transitions, or something I read about here. Did I misunderstand?


----------



## Symfoniq

Tanadrum said:


> The problems that were being exposed in the thread. Some bugs between vibrato- non vibrato transitions, or something I read about here. Did I misunderstand?



I believe that bug has already been addressed with the 1.1 update.


----------



## Daniel F.

Tanadrum said:


> The problems that were being exposed in the thread. Some bugs between vibrato- non vibrato transitions, or something I read about here. Did I misunderstand?



Yes what Symfoniq said that bug was fixed in 1.1 and I've not heard about any other bugs that I can think of. From what I've understood this has been one of the most clean, bugfree and perfect(?) releases in a long time, maybe ever.


----------



## Tanadrum

Thanks.

Please, to see if any user who has tested the update confirms that everything is going well.

I know that this library is possibly the best in terms of cleanliness and absence of bugs, but i wanted to know the answer as a future user. It's out of curiosity.


----------



## Daniel F.

Tanadrum said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Please, to see if any user who has tested the update confirms that everything is going well.
> 
> I know that this library is possibly the best in terms of cleanliness and absence of bugs, but i wanted to know the answer as a future user. It's out of curiosity.



Do you know what the bug was?  Iirc it was something like the non-vib wasn't working as intended. If you played a legato note with the non-vib it would go back to being a vib sustain.


----------



## Tanadrum

I explained it above. The bug that worried the people who follow this thread, perhaps the only bug, i don't know.


----------



## Daniel F.

Tanadrum said:


> Some bugs between vibrato- non vibrato transitions, or something I read about here.



You mean that? Sorry to say but that's not very well explained. At least I can't find any bugs with the vib and non-vib right now so it seems to be fixed. But that's also a very minor bug and as said before it's been fixed. If I were you I would take the plunge if you're this picky about bugs then you won't find a better one than CSS imo.


----------



## Tanadrum

Sorry, language barriers. I don't speak english well. I wanted to say that "i comment the bug above". I'm glad to know it was a minor problem. 

Then i wait some days to the black friday and decide.  Thx of new and excuse my mistakes.


----------



## Daniel F.

Tanadrum said:


> Sorry, language barriers. I don't speak english well. I wanted to say that "i comment the bug above". I'm glad to know it was a minor problem.
> 
> Then i wait some days to the black friday and decide.  Thx of new and excuse my mistakes.



No problem man.  I hope you like CSS once you get it  I can't wait for the rest of the series it's starting of really well.


----------



## Tanadrum

Yes, but little by little, that Alex gives us time to save the money for the rest of series. :D

And hopefully they are just as good as CSS, which is sure to be.


----------



## Martyn

Are there any hints at the anticipated release dates of the Solo strings package or its expected price?


----------



## Quodlibet

Martyn said:


> Are there any hints at the anticipated release dates of the Solo strings package or its expected price?



"The next two instalments, Cinematic Studio Solo Strings and Cinematic Studio Brass, are both due for completion early in 2017. The final two releases, Cinematic Studio Woodwinds and Cinematic Studio Percussion will follow soon after."
-CSS website


----------



## Zhao Shen

Quodlibet said:


> "The next two instalments, Cinematic Studio Solo Strings and Cinematic Studio Brass, are both due for completion early in 2017. The final two releases, Cinematic Studio Woodwinds and Cinematic Studio Percussion will follow soon after."
> -CSS website


Looks like the release schedule was pushed back, it used to mention CSB and CSSS releasing in late 2016 and the others coming out early 2017.

I'm not complaining, though. If they need the extra time to meet the absurdly high standards set by CSS, I will happily wait.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Zhao Shen said:


> Looks like the release schedule was pushed back, it used to mention CSB and CSSS releasing in late 2016 and the others coming out early 2017.
> 
> I'm not complaining, though. If they need the extra time to meet the absurdly high standards set by CSS, I will happily wait.


Precisely. 

Besides my wallet may magically refill between now and then so I'm happy to wait a little longer and spread out the expenditure.


----------



## midiman

The Bar has been raised so high with CSS. I can't wait to hear what they'll do with Brass Strings and Perc.


----------



## JeffvR

Tanadrum said:


> Hi and thanks to Alex for create a great library (and not expensive), and for the people who contribute in tis thread.
> 
> I have doubts about bought it. Someone asked before, but... Alex, there will be some discount on black friday?? I send a mail to yoy for ask this, but i guess I did not come or did not see it.
> 
> And a question for all. Have the most important problems been solved?
> 
> Thx and i hope to be part of the CSS family soon.



There's not going to be a sale on black friday. I'm going to pick this one up sooner or later though. Only "concern" is this might be so good I want to have the rest of the orchestra as well :D.


----------



## galactic orange

All these libraries are being released and Black Friday is coming up. I have limited funds, but I want to make sure I have some set aside to build my orchestra around CSS. It's going to be a major test of patience to wait it out, but it'll be worth it!


----------



## Arviwan

Hi everyone,
i've read it all, and am still very interested in CSS ...but the intro price on Spitfire SS is also appealing ... any thoughts on this ?
I need help


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Arviwan said:


> Hi everyone,
> i've read it all, and am still very interested in CSS ...but the intro price on Spitfire SS is also appealing ... any thoughts on this ?
> I need help


I would suggest that you go with SSS if you have the funds, later add CSS.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

I think in the current market, CSS is a close to perfect string library. The sound is marvellous, the price is really fair, it's very versatile and very expressive.

A huge plus for me personally is that it handles short notes better and tighter than any other string library.


----------



## tack

If it was me starting from nothing and I needed my first workhorse string library, I would go with CSS.

MuralSSS has some lovely sounds, but I personally feel that CSS does the basics better. I'd add SSS in later for the additional textures.

So that's my opinion. Completely the opposite of Thorsten's.

Ask 2 composers a question and you'll get 3 different opinions.


----------



## Rodney Money

Arviwan said:


> Hi everyone,
> i've read it all, and am still very interested in CSS ...but the intro price on Spitfire SS is also appealing ... any thoughts on this ?
> I need help


If you ask on the CSS commercial announcement then I will say CSS, if you ask on the SS commercial announcement I will say SS, and if you ask on the CineStrings commercial announcement I will say check out CSS or SS.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Rodney Money said:


> If you ask on the CSS commercial announcement then I will say CSS, if you ask on the SS commercial announcement I will say SS, and if you ask on the CineStrings commercial announcement I will say check out CSS or SS.





tack said:


> If it was me starting from nothing and I needed my first workhorse string library, I would go with CSS.
> 
> MuralSSS has some lovely sounds, but I personally feel that CSS does the basics better. I'd add SSS in later for the additional textures.
> 
> So that's my opinion. Completely the opposite of Thorsten's.
> 
> Ask 2 composers a question and you'll get 3 different opinions.



see we are now at three composer, three views. CineStrings, SSS, CSS, or even SCS are good options. I did have a good discussion on facebook where the result was that HS Gold is also a good option)


----------



## tack

Rodney makes a good point. I'm afraid I didn't realize this was the commercial announcements section when I commented.

Though I wouldn't give a different opinion depending on the thread, I simply wouldn't comment. Definitely better to solicit opinions in Sample talk.


----------



## Arviwan

Sorry for not posting my request on the right place  ... please direct me to the right spot.


----------



## Rodney Money

NoamL said:


> Yup. I only use portamentos to simulate strings repositioning to the high neck positions ("thumb position" on cello). It adds a nice feeling of strain and lift. Maybe if I have a really soupy melody I'll throw _one_ or two portamentos in there at appropriate moments too. And that's all.
> 
> Bartok pizz and col legno are other "features" that every developer thinks they have to sample despite the very limited opportunities for using these articulations.
> 
> There's lots of features I'd rather have instead of portamentos in an ideal string library including true con sordino, flautando, sul ponticello, measured trem, ricochet bowing (not the same thing as spiccato), simulated triple/quad stops...


^So true. Preach the word, brother.


----------



## Viegaard

I dont see this anywhere. Are the instruments recorded in 16bit or 24bit?


----------



## tack

Viegaard said:


> I dont see this anywhere. Are the instruments recorded in 16bit or 24bit?


The patches are locked down so it's not easy to tell. Rendering out a single note from a 24 bit project and a 16 bit project (without dither of course), they completely null out, which does suggest CSS samples are 16 bit.


----------



## Viegaard

tack said:


> The patches are locked down so it's not easy to tell. Rendering out a single note from a 24 bit project and a 16 bit project (without dither of course), they completely null out, which does suggest CSS samples are 16 bit.



Does that make CSS a lesser library quality wise over say EastWest/Soundonline that does 24bit? Or what does it mean? (I am new with music production).


----------



## tack

Viegaard said:


> Does that make CSS a lesser library quality wise over say EastWest/Soundonline that does 24bit? Or what does it mean?


Well this now starts to get into religious territory. 

In my opinion, 16-bit provides plenty enough noise floor for something like string ensembles. Of course you'd want to do all mixing and FX in 32 bit within your DAW, but processing 16-bit samples is perfectly fine. I don't think going to 24-bit samples is worth the extra memory for the practical difference in noise floor.

_Maybe_ for a very closely recorded piano at low dynamics it could be audible. Even then I'm not even sure, because I personally fail to pass blinded tests comparing properly dithered 16-bit renders and 24-bit renders.


----------



## Viegaard

tack said:


> Well this now starts to get into religious territory.
> 
> In my opinion, 16-bit provides plenty enough noise floor for something like string ensembles. Of course you'd want to do all mixing and FX in 32 bit within your DAW, but processing 16-bit samples is perfectly fine. I don't think going to 24-bit samples is worth the extra memory for the practical difference in noise floor.
> 
> _Maybe_ for a very closely recorded piano at low dynamics it could be audible. Even then I'm not even sure, because I personally fail to pass blinded tests comparing properly dithered 16-bit renders and 24-bit renders.



So if I wanted to score some music for an indie game. The result from CSS would be sufficient?


----------



## tack

Viegaard said:


> So if I wanted to score some music for an indie game. The result from CSS would be sufficient?


Very much so.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Viegaard said:


> So if I wanted to score some music for an indie game. The result from CSS would be sufficient?



The simple answer is: with modern libraries, you don't have to bother with 16 or 24 bit at all. You won't hear the difference and the audience even less so will. 16 bit is perfectly fine.

CSS is one of the best sounding string libraries on the current market. It's a great choice for scoring games.


----------



## whinecellar

I just picked up CSS yesterday. WOW. Instantly a new go-to for broad, lush, emotional stuff. The sound, playability, efficiency and ease of use is off the charts. The sordino mode, even if just a simulation, sounds incredible especially at low dynamics. VERY well done!!!


----------



## Tanadrum

I bought CSS the last week, and for the moment i am very happy with the purchase. It's easy to use, and with detailled and realistic sound out the box. 

The different mic's positions are really usable. You can get a relatively intimate sound with the close mics, and the sordino (although false, it works) increases the possibilities of this library. 

For the price, is a very good all round strings library. I love it. 

And I'm surprised that it is 16 bit, since the standard is already for 24 bit many years ago. It's rare to record at 16 bit today. And even rarer in orchestral libraries, where the dynamics and signal noise is so important. 

Thanks if anyone clarifies this question.


----------



## Viegaard

whinecellar said:


> I just picked up CSS yesterday. WOW. Instantly a new go-to for broad, lush, emotional stuff. The sound, playability, efficiency and ease of use is off the charts. The sordino mode, even if just a simulation, sounds incredible especially at low dynamics. VERY well done!!!



I am new with writing music. What do you mean when you say the sordino is a simulation? And does other libraries like Spitfires or EastWest/Soundonline have "real" sordino?


----------



## Zhao Shen

Viegaard said:


> I am new with writing music. What do you mean when you say the sordino is a simulation? And does other libraries like Spitfires or EastWest/Soundonline have "real" sordino?


They don't record samples with the instruments playing muted, rather they just apply some clever EQ and other production tricks to their normal samples to simulate the muted effect. Trust me when I say that your clients will never tell the difference.


----------



## Saxer

The simulated sordinos sound beautiful! The only con I could imagine is that doubling 'non sordino' with 'con sordino' uses the same samples and could cause phasing issues. If one ever would need that...


----------



## midiman

If I had to pick best library of 2016, it is definitely CSS. Not just as a starting point as some suggested, but rather as the main string workhorse for most situations. SSS might privide some exta textural possibilities, but for most type of writting I would choose CSS over almost any library. The level of expression and realism is stagering with CSS. The sound quality superb. Forget 16bit or 24 bit, just listen to it! It has AMAZING sound quality.. I say this being the owner of almost all high end string libs in the market. CSS has really raised the bar on string libraries in almost every facet of it including ease of use, in my opinion. I dont have one bad thing to say about the lib so far.


----------



## whinecellar

midiman said:


> If I had to pick best library of 2016, it is definitely CSS. ...Forget 16bit or 24 bit, just listen to it! It has AMAZING sound quality...



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

midiman said:


> If I had to pick best library of 2016, it is definitely CSS. Not just as a starting point as some suggested, but rather as the main string workhorse for most situations. SSS might privide some exta textural possibilities, but for most type of writting I would choose CSS over almost any library. The level of expression and realism is stagering with CSS. The sound quality superb. Forget 16bit or 24 bit, just listen to it! It has AMAZING sound quality.. I say this being the owner of almost all high end string libs in the market. CSS has really raised the bar on string libraries in almost every facet of it including ease of use, in my opinion. I dont have one bad thing to say about the lib so far.



Very well written. It is not always about the technical things like you say, but the emotion what css can create what def. touches me.


----------



## nbd

Picked up CSS and yes it seems to provide a lot of inspiration at least. Too early to give any in depth analysis. One thing noted that the legato transitions tend to be in your face when trying to do soft and delicate passages, but so far I have modwheeled them down to be more in line. For louder dynamics they really bring emotion.

To put it short, I almost dodged the Black Friday bullet, but this was the hit I took with a pleasure.


----------



## Viegaard

When I play say 1st Violins, and I am in Sustain mode. When I play 2, 3, 4 keys at the same time (on my digital Yamaha with real weighted keys) they delay.

So I hit 3 keys, but they activate with a few milliseconds between eachother - And yes - I am pushing them at the same time. (I even put on the pianos own sounds to check, I hit the keys at the same time).

*NB: If I play Pizzicato and Bartok Snap. And hit 3 keys at once, they are spot on, but on Sustain they play with a delay, one after the other.*


----------



## tack

Viegaard said:


> So I hit 3 keys, but they activate with a few milliseconds between eachother - And yes - I am pushing them at the same time.


Definitely haven't seen anything like that. Try loading the patch in Kontakt standalone and see if it happens there too?

Toss on a MIDI logger in your FX chain in front of Kontakt (or use the MIDI logger Kontakt multiscript) and make sure you're seeing come in what you expect to see? (I've run into self-induced weirdnesses in the past where due to some MIDI routing snafu I had double of every MIDI event coming in and it confused some patches.)


----------



## Viegaard

tack said:


> Definitely haven't seen anything like that. Try loading the patch in Kontakt standalone and see if it happens there too?
> 
> Toss on a MIDI logger in your FX chain in front of Kontakt (or use the MIDI logger Kontakt multiscript) and make sure you're seeing come in what you expect to see? (I've run into self-induced weirdnesses in the past where due to some MIDI routing snafu I had double of every MIDI event coming in and it confused some patches.)



So when you load "1st Violins" and enable "Sustain". Can you then press 2, 3, 4 keys at the same time and all 2,3,4 play at the exact same time?


----------



## tack

Viegaard said:


> So when you load "1st Violins" and enable "Sustain". Can you then press 2, 3, 4 keys at the same time and all 2,3,4 play at the exact same time?


Yes. But it occurs to me, do you have legato enabled? You need to turn that off if you want it to be polyphonic.


----------



## Viegaard

tack said:


> Yes. But it occurs to me, do you have legato enabled? You need to turn that off if you want it to be polyphonic.



Turned it off and it works fine on; Harmonics, Marcato, Tremolo.

But on Sustain there is still a slight delay, it must be something I am doing wrong


----------



## Viegaard

tack said:


> Yes. But it occurs to me, do you have legato enabled? You need to turn that off if you want it to be polyphonic.



Now its working


----------



## cybran

Are these the first guys to not use any effects processing on their video demos? This is a real game changer.


----------



## cybran

One negative for me from their FAQ

"My HDD crashed and I lost all of the samples, can I re-download them?

Sorry to hear that! The download links provided at the time of purchase remain active for one week before automatically deactivating. We offer an online backup option at the time of purchase for $3.95, which will keep the links open for a year. However we recommend backing up your files by simply copying the entire “Cinematic Studio Series” folder to an external backup HD. To re-install, simply copy the folder back to your preferred location and re-add the library in Kontakt if necessary. In case of an emergency, we will re-activate your links for a fee of $7.50 to cover bandwidth and admin costs."

Other sample library developers allow you to re-download as often as you like. I mean you own the software and the library is being stored on their server for all anyway. Maybe their download manager is primitive. I like to swap sample libraries in and out by deleting and re-downloading otherwise my house would be full of external hard drives.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori

cybran said:


> One negative for me from their FAQ
> 
> "My HDD crashed and I lost all of the samples, can I re-download them?
> 
> Sorry to hear that! The download links provided at the time of purchase remain active for one week before automatically deactivating. We offer an online backup option at the time of purchase for $3.95, which will keep the links open for a year. However we recommend backing up your files by simply copying the entire “Cinematic Studio Series” folder to an external backup HD. To re-install, simply copy the folder back to your preferred location and re-add the library in Kontakt if necessary. In case of an emergency, we will re-activate your links for a fee of $7.50 to cover bandwidth and admin costs."
> 
> Other sample library developers allow you to re-download as often as you like. I mean you own the software and the library is being stored on their server for all anyway. Maybe their download manager is primitive. I like to swap sample libraries in and out by deleting and re-downloading otherwise my house would be full of external hard drives.



Not all of the other library developers allow you to re-download as many times as you want. 
Mostly they limit the times of re-download or the period of the download.


----------



## robgb

Naoki Ohmori said:


> Not all of the other library developers allow you to re-download as many times as you want.
> Mostly they limit the times of re-download or the period of the download.


Why people don't back up is beyond me. I have two clones of my sample library that are backed up nightly.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori

robgb said:


> Why people don't back up is beyond me. I have two clones of my sample library that are backed up nightly.


Yeah, I back up all of my sample libraries but the re-download fee is less than $10. 
I don't think it pricy. Plus, HDDs are getting cheaper and cheaper.


----------



## robgb

Naoki Ohmori said:


> Yeah, I back up all of my sample libraries but the re-download fee is less than $10.
> I don't think it pricy. Plus, HDDs are getting cheaper and cheaper.


Yes. I just bought a portable usb3 4 terabyte hdd for a hundred bucks. It's fast enough to run my entire library.


----------



## cybran

Its the 21st century and internet download speeds are super fast. Plus if you travel a lot you have to carry those external drives around with you. The sample library developers i've invested in do allow you to re-download and i have done so many times. I'm not paying to re-download something i own but each to his/her own


----------



## robgb

cybran said:


> Its the 21st century and internet download speeds are super fast. Plus if you travel a lot you have to carry those external drives around with you. The sample library developers i've invested in do allow you to re-download and i have done so many times. I'm not paying to re-download something i own but each to his/her own


They charge because server time costs them money. It's that simple.


----------



## Viegaard

It says emulated con sordino. Does Spitfire's Symphonic have "real" con sordino? Or is that also emulated?

Alex. I NEED, the next be it brass or woodwinds or percussion, I need it. :[ Stop torturing us and give us a date on the next product


----------



## tack

Viegaard said:


> Does Spitfire's Symphonic have "real" con sordino?


Yes.


----------



## Viegaard

tack said:


> Yes.



Do you know if Hollywood Orchestra from EastWest also have "real" con sordino?


----------



## tack

Viegaard said:


> Do you know if Hollywood Orchestra from EastWest also have "real" con sordino?


I'm afraid I don't, but perhaps you could ask on Sample Talk as this is a commercial thread for CSS.


----------



## galactic orange

I think the "simulated" con sordino in CSS sounds very nice!


----------



## JohnBMears

Viegaard said:


> Do you know if Hollywood Orchestra from EastWest also have "real" con sordino?



It is simulated in Hollywood Strings.


----------



## whinecellar

Viegaard said:


> It says emulated con sordino. Does Spitfire's Symphonic have "real" con sordino? Or is that also emulated?



I wouldn't get hung up on that at all - real or simulated, it sounds absolutely fantastic. And as good as it sounds, I'd actually rather have it this way as sordino samples would substantially increase the size/load of the library. Same thing with EW Hollywood Strings.

CSS is as good as I've heard - just stunning.


----------



## P-A NILSSON

when is the CSS woodwinds and brass gonna be released? The string library is the best in the box strings I've ever heard. gotta have it.


----------



## Viegaard

P-A NILSSON said:


> when is the CSS woodwinds and brass gonna be released? The string library is the best in the box strings I've ever heard. gotta have it.



It says so on their site.

Brass + Solo strings = early 2017.
Woodwinds + Percussion = later in 2017.


----------



## P-A NILSSON

Viegaard said:


> It says so on their site.
> 
> Brass + Solo strings = early 2017.
> Woodwinds + Percussion = later in 2017.


aah thanks! totally missed that.


----------



## Tanadrum

Hi.

I'm very happy with the CSS library. At the moment I have only found one defect. The 2º violins, are a little out of tune in some notes/layers. Not that I look for these defects on purpose, but i was working with css and note that. I say it in case someone else noticed it, and in case it is used to correct it in a future update.

Apart from that detail, I would like to know that cc is the one I need to use for rebow notes (round robin on the same repeated note). I must use CC64, or CC66??

Thanks, and delighted to have this so capable library.


----------



## Polarity

There's one thing I'd like to have in a future update for CSS shorts: to adjust the length with a fader/knob (assignable to MIDI CC) like the Time Machine (TM) patches in Spitfire's strings.


----------



## Polarity

galactic orange said:


> I think the "simulated" con sordino in CSS sounds very nice!


At first I wasn't convinced about the sound of CSS sordinos, like something was missing because they were very different from sordinos patches I was used to listen to in other libraries.
But I kept on playing/trying them also switching A/B with Albion One sordinos (which convinced me only in part themselves too)... but when I layered them together (with CSS louder than AO) I instantly fell in love with CSS sordinos and finding the synergy between the two sordinos the perfect sound: absolutely wonderful for me. 
CSS is a great great strings library.
I'm now eagerly waiting to hear what will come out with the CSS Solos and the rest of the sections!


----------



## Naoki Ohmori

Polarity said:


> There's one thing I'd like to have in a future update for CSS shorts: to adjust the length with a fader/knob (assignable to MIDI CC) like the Time Machine (TM) patches in Spitfire's strings.



Isn't it possible with the Key Switch CC? It's set CC58 by default but you can assign other midi CC numbers on the Config page.


----------



## Polarity

Naoki Ohmori said:


> Isn't it possible with the Key Switch CC? It's set CC58 by default but you can assign other midi CC numbers on the Config page.


I didn't meant the changing of the articulations into spiccatos, staccatissimos, staccato and marcato...
I meant just the length of the single short articulations with time stretching.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori

Polarity said:


> I didn't meant the changing of the articulations into spiccatos, staccatissimos, staccato and marcato...
> I meant just the length of the single short articulations with time stretching.


Ah, I see. Actually I have asked Alex about it too.
It'd be great if the library gave fine adjustments of the short notes durations.

In the case that I want a little bit longer Sfz note, I re-sampled it with another rompler and timestretch it.


----------



## robgb

Tanadrum said:


> I'm very happy with the CSS library. At the moment I have only found one defect. The 2º violins, are a little out of tune in some notes/layers.


 If you can go under the hood and isolate the out of tune notes in the mapping editor (sometimes the sour note is limited to a single velocity), you can highlight those notes and retune them. I've done this several times with other libraries. It's fairly simple to do.


----------



## Sid Francis

As far as I know Spitfire Libraries are locked nowadays. I used to change a lot but am forced to live with what Sable offers now.


----------



## tack

Sid Francis said:


> As far as I know Spitfire Libraries are locked nowadays.


It's the same as usual: patches with legato are locked, otherwise they are unlocked.


----------



## Tanadrum

robgb said:


> If you can go under the hood and isolate the out of tune notes in the mapping editor (sometimes the sour note is limited to a single velocity), you can highlight those notes and retune them. I've done this several times with other libraries. It's fairly simple to do.




Thanks! I will try it. 

Edit: This library can't edit from kontakt. I agree that all libraries that included the function "add library" do not allow to edit anything. That I understood in one of the answers that gave me another company. 

I suppose if it is something that more people notice, it will be fixed in an update. If not, I'll live with it.


----------



## robgb

Tanadrum said:


> Thanks! I will try it.
> 
> Edit: This library can't edit from kontakt. I agree that all libraries that included the function "add library" do not allow to edit anything. That I understood in one of the answers that gave me another company.
> 
> I suppose if it is something that more people notice, it will be fixed in an update. If not, I'll live with it.



Are you trying to edit in player or in full Kontakt? Because in the overview I see the little wrench icon that allows you to go behind the scenes, so you should be able to edit it.


----------



## Tanadrum

robgb said:


> Are you trying to edit in player or in full Kontakt? Because in the overview I see the little wrench icon that allows you to go behind the scenes, so you should be able to edit it.



Is Kontakt full. Do you refer to the gearwheel icon? If you say that, the icon is to access the CC menú.


----------



## erikradbo

Wow, I have been listening to the demos and really trying to love CSS, and I'm amazed with how everyone is so pleased with this library. I'm almost feeling jealous about it , seems like a great interface to a great price. But I can't shake off the feeling of the sound being somewhat...middy / or "synth-y"? This is of course given the very high standards of recent libraries, but compared to - say - the Spitfire stuff, am I the only one not being that excited with the sound?

Note, I haven't used it, just listened to the demos.


----------



## robgb

Tanadrum said:


> Is Kontakt full. Do you refer to the gearwheel icon? If you say that, the icon is to access the CC menú.


In Kontakt full there should be a wrench icon on the upper left corner of the patch you're using. Click on that and it will open the behind the scenes stuff you need to get to.


----------



## artomatic

Love this library! And its price. Happy New Year, talented folks!


----------



## Quodlibet

robgb said:


> Click on that



CSS patches are locked!


----------



## robgb

Quodlibet said:


> CSS patches are locked!


Hmm. In the walkthrough I see the wrench, so I assumed they weren't.


----------



## cyoder

robgb said:


> In the walkthrough I see the wrench


I bet Alex made the walkthrough before NI had finished encoding it, but you made a reasonable assumption.  I always prefer being able to get my hands dirty if I need to but fortunately for me it seems that Alex and his team have generally great quality control.


----------



## Tanadrum

Now i understand. Thanks for the comments. 

Another question. In this library, velocity determines the type of the legato transition, but... too affects the attack of the notes, does not it? 

Sorry for asking so many questions. I wait that my doubts can help other users.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori

Tanadrum said:


> Now i understand. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Another question. In this library, velocity determines the type of the legato transition, but... too affects the attack of the notes, does not it?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions. I wait that my doubts can help other users.



In the legato mode, High velocity notes can't have strong attacks as long as those notes are adhered/connected/overlapped with another note.


----------



## NoamL

Hiya Alex, running into a strange bug - wonder if you can duplicate?

When playing the Measured Trem artic, if I load up an instrument and option-click away all the other articulations, the Measured Trem gets "stuck" on the fastest possible tempo. It does not respond to the BPM controller or the "Lock To Host Tempo" button. When I reload the other articulations, the behavior becomes normal. It looks like the Staccato patch (F0) *must* be loaded to get Measured Trem to work properly.

Some kind of code dependency perhaps?


----------



## Quodlibet

It's the same for me, bug confirmed!


----------



## Viegaard

Same for me.

CSB where are you? CSB I need you! CSB my love!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

Viegaard said:


> CSB where are you? CSB I need you! CSB my love!


You are not alone my friend.
I refresh the Commercial Announcements page everyday in hope that one day the lovely CSB will finally be with us.


----------



## JohnBMears

NathanTiemeyer said:


> You are not alone my friend.
> I refresh the Commercial Announcements page everyday in hope that one day the lovely CSB will finally be with us.



I'm afraid CSB is a few more months off from my last communication with them. =(


----------



## midiman

erikradbo said:


> Wow, I have been listening to the demos and really trying to love CSS, and I'm amazed with how everyone is so pleased with this library. I'm almost feeling jealous about it , seems like a great interface to a great price. But I can't shake off the feeling of the sound being somewhat...middy / or "synth-y"? This is of course given the very high standards of recent libraries, but compared to - say - the Spitfire stuff, am I the only one not being that excited with the sound?
> 
> Note, I haven't used it, just listened to the demos.



It is hard to discuss taste... There are many opinions out there. I personally prefer much much more the CSS to the any spitfire string library. The legato system of CSS is the best sounding I have ever heard so far on any string library. So for most writing I am using CSS. Also there a "glue" on CSS that seems to make the different sections blend truly into an ensemble. This is something I don't remember ever experiencing on any string library, expect on sections that have been recorded together like Project Sam Symphobia for instance. Not to mention also the beautiful tone and vibrato of CSS. I just don't remember hearing nicer sounding strings ever. Plus I love the consistency legato offset ms values - It is so fast to work with. 
For a few specific types of writing I use also other libraries like the 8dio Adagio, Soaring Strings, and others which provide additional techniques etc. But CSS is the main one now for me for the bulk of my writing...


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

JohnBMears said:


> I'm afraid CSB is a few more months off from my last communication with them. =(


Does anyone have an idea of when we can expect Cinematic Studio Solo Strings or Brass? 
The wait has been long ... But I'm positive that good things come to those who wait. (Especially when it comes to quality sample libraries )


----------



## JohnBMears

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Does anyone have an idea of when we can expect Cinematic Studio Solo Strings or Brass?
> The wait has been long ... But I'm positive that good things come to those who wait. (Especially when it comes to quality sample libraries )



One month ago they told me they were working on getting solo strings out first in the next "couple months". And the brass will be "not too long after that".

Can't blame them for taking their time, I'm just wondering if they are going individual player route (Like BB) or like HWB with just solos and ensembles???


----------



## jamwerks

Looking forward to both the Solo strings (hope they did a DB) and the brass. Sacconi vs CSSS, CSB vs Century brass, lots of great ways to spend our money!


----------



## Zhao Shen

The remaining products in this collection are legitimately the only products I actively visit this forum to check on, and the only products I have plans to purchase. Other than Super Audio Cart, still need to grab that gem at some point


----------



## jamwerks

Wouldn't that be cool if the Solo Strings had matching arts and programming to the CSS!


----------



## Ashermusic

jamwerks said:


> Wouldn't that be cool if the Solo Strings had matching arts and programming to the CSS!




Yes, maybe, but they are pretty different in what you might need.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

At risk of sounding like a broken record, I am very interested to see/hear the solo strings. 

Also maybe Perc and Winds though not as essential. And less so Brass as I think I'm covered there. 



GAAAHAHAHAAHA! Who am I kidding?


----------



## midiman

Anyone has any idea when the next Cinematic Studio Series library comes out? I can't wait to hear the solo strings.


----------



## muziksculp

I think the Solo Strings are due mid-year, which means June or July, so ... Hopefully anytime this month (July).


----------



## MaxOctane

muziksculp said:


> I think the Solo Strings are due mid-year, which means June or July, so ... Hopefully anytime this month (July).



"Mid-year" can also mean "before November", and it can also mean "after our next delay email."


----------



## noxtenebrae17

I swear Alex Wallbank is a mythical creature. When he appears you're like "Holy moly! He's brought us something that is amazing!" and then shortly after, he disappears and all you hear are rumors of his existence as you begin to question whether he existed in the first place.

That said, I love CSS and can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## MaxOctane

noxtenebrae17 said:


> I swear Alex Wallbank is a mythical creature. When he appears you're like "Holy moly! He's brought us something that is amazing!" and then shortly after, he disappears and all you hear are rumors of his existence as you begin to question whether he existed in the first place.
> 
> That said, I love CSS and can't wait for the next installment.



For sure. I can't wait either!


----------



## Zhao Shen

Please stop bumping this thread, it makes me hopeful for a split second that there's news :(


----------



## tack

noxtenebrae17 said:


> When he appears you're like "Holy moly! He's brought us something that is amazing!" and then shortly after, he disappears


And isn't that actually refreshing nowadays?

When you see a post from Alex, you know there's going to be something to get excited about.


----------



## rottoy

tack said:


> And isn't that actually refreshing nowadays?
> 
> When you see a post from Alex, you know there's going to be something to get excited about.


I agree, it's refreshing.
With all due respect to Christian and the Spitfire Team, the superlatives they have a tendency
to throw around can really gnaw at your patience.


----------



## markleake

I actually like how Spitfire talk about their products. Once I realised they are big believers in their own products and actually like to use them themselves, then it makes sense how they talk about them. Plus, their statements are a lot more grounded/believable vs. what I hear some library manufactures say.

I do like the "Unicorn in the mist" approach that Alex uses though.  It gives a certain expectation and sudden impact that you don't get with other products/companies.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

I made this cast of an Alex Wallbank footprint I came across in some soft damp soil soon after the release of CSS.





I have been looking for new tracks ever since, hoping it would somehow indicate an imminent release of a new library. I haven't found any. Yet. 
Alex is real...believe!




(sorry Alex. I didn't even use a pic of a Yowie footprint).


----------



## chrysshawk

Maybe Alex just likes spending the time and resources on making as good products as possible, rather than doing all the other stuff (trailers, teasers, forum discussions, rebranding the same products, postponing bug fixes etc etc)... 

Rumors have it someone saw him in Sydney once last month, only to pick up the necessary supplies before returning to his existence in his secret cave to finish off some Kontakt legato scripting for the Solo Strings due to release sometime the next few months


----------



## Rohann

markleake said:


> I actually like how Spitfire talk about their products. Once I realised they are big believers in their own products and actually like to use them themselves, then it makes sense how they talk about them. Plus, their statements are a lot more grounded/believable vs. what I hear some library manufactures say.


Definitely true. Although their superlatives can seem exaggerated, they themselves genuinely believe in their libraries (and use them) and as such I respect that (and clearly throw my money at them).



> I do like the "Unicorn in the mist" approach that Alex uses though.  It gives a certain expectation and sudden impact that you don't get with other products/companies.


Indeed, there isn't enough mystery anymore with the internet.


----------



## Fer

Hey, i have a suggestion that i think could improve the playability of the legatos... actually you trigger the fast legato transitions when playing the highter velocities. But because it is more difficult to play a fast legato line in FF than in P, specially on weighted keyboards, i think it would be great to have the option of triggering the fast legatos on low velocities and the slow ones on harder velocities, imo that it could save a lot of time of midi editing... what do you think? @Alex W i hope you are reading! : )


----------



## midiman

Fer said:


> Hey, i have a suggestion that i think could improve the playability of the legatos... actually you trigger the fast legato transitions when playing the highter velocities. But because it is more difficult to play a fast legato line in FF than in P, specially on weighted keyboards, i think it would be great to have the option of triggering the fast legatos on low velocities and the slow ones on harder velocities, imo that it could save a lot of time of midi editing... what do you think? @Alex W i hope you are reading! : )



Given that I use much more frequently the slow legatos, I like it the way it is. But if it would be an option for those who use more the fast legatos I would be ok with it. As long as there is an option to keep it the way it is now.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

just purchased CSS recently so I need to get to know it, nonetheless I have a question to current users:
- I noticed that when using CC1 for dynamics it seems to jump a little from no sound (or niente) to pp. Is that also what you experience?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Silence-is-Golden said:


> just purchased CSS recently so I need to get to know it, nonetheless I have a question to current users:
> - I noticed that when using CC1 for dynamics it seems to jump a little from no sound (or niente) to pp. Is that also what you experience?



I remember so..ppp layers are mostly not recorded, so some developers offer a niente button to fake such dynamics into silence. Does CSS have a niente button?


----------



## rottoy

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I remember so..ppp layers are mostly not recorded, so some developers offer a niente button to fake such dynamics into silence. Does CSS have a niente button?


So I recorded on the edge of silence next to a black hole for nothing?!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I remember so..ppp layers are mostly not recorded, so some developers offer a niente button to fake such dynamics into silence. Does CSS have a niente button?


Not that I have seen so far, but the manual has not yet been read one inch by me :D

Also found out that it is with the cello's more then with f.e. the first violins. Violins I are actually quite good


----------



## ctsai89

Fer said:


> Hey, i have a suggestion that i think could improve the playability of the legatos... actually you trigger the fast legato transitions when playing the highter velocities. But because it is more difficult to play a fast legato line in FF than in P, specially on weighted keyboards, i think it would be great to have the option of triggering the fast legatos on low velocities and the slow ones on harder velocities, imo that it could save a lot of time of midi editing... what do you think? @Alex W i hope you are reading! : )



+1. I think you meant to say it is much difficult to play fast legatoes hitting the keybaord hard. 

My opinion is that they should program it so that fast legato triggers at velocity = 50, the threshold is just too high right now.

But somebody has mentioned you can go to the script yourself and change it however I wouldn't dare doing that as I might mess it up.


----------



## Fer

ctsai89 said:


> +1. I think you meant to say it is much difficult to play fast legatoes hitting the keybaord hard.
> 
> My opinion is that they should program it so that fast legato triggers at velocity = 50, the threshold is just too high right now.


Yes, thats it... a programable thershold could work also...


----------



## ctsai89

Fer said:


> Yes, thats it... a programable thershold could work also...



I asked them to add a knob for adjustable legato speeds they said no and that I should stick to sss lol


----------



## Saxer

Maybe have a look at midi plugins... I don't know how they work in Cubase but in Logic there are possibilities to map midi data (i.e. inverse velocity etc). Could make you independent from developers update plans.


----------



## Fer

Saxer said:


> Maybe have a look at midi plugins... I don't know how they work in Cubase but in Logic there are possibilities to map midi data (i.e. inverse velocity etc). Could make you independent from developers update plans.


i searched but i didnt find anything related to midi plugins in my cuabse LE version... but it is indeed a cool idea for users of other daws


----------



## Amadeus

I have a question regarding CSS and my template building process and I would appreciate if some CSS user could point out the way to go. So, I am building my template in such a way that every articulation is assigned to its own instrument track (in Cubase). I am also using one instance of kontakt per patch. But well, CSS obviously only provides KS patches. 
Therefore, I was wondering if it were a reasonable idea to just use as many instrument tracks as there are articulations and load one instance of CSS for each patch? I mean, as far as I know, they will all share the same samples loaded into the RAM and therefore, they should only require the same RAM footprint as one instance of CSS. Does this make sense? Is anybody experienced with that and tried to arrange CSS in a template in such a way? Your inputs are very much appreciated.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

Yeah, they share the RAM footprint, so you could either load 15 instances (or 30 if you put con sordino extra) of Kontakt and deactivate all other artics in the patches (shift-click on the artic buttons unloads) or leave them as is, in the end they'll just use the same amount of RAM that a single fully loaded instance uses (besides the minimal higher RAm that Kontakt needs)




Amadeus said:


> I have a question regarding CSS and my template building process and I would appreciate if some CSS user could point out the way to go. So, I am building my template in such a way that every articulation is assigned to its own instrument track (in Cubase). I am also using one instance of kontakt per patch. But well, CSS obviously only provides KS patches.
> Therefore, I was wondering if it were a reasonable idea to just use as many instrument tracks as there are articulations and load one instance of CSS for each patch? I mean, as far as I know, they will all share the same samples loaded into the RAM and therefore, they should only require the same RAM footprint as one instance of CSS. Does this make sense? Is anybody experienced with that and tried to arrange CSS in a template in such a way? Your inputs are very much appreciated.


----------



## Amadeus

de_signs said:


> Yeah, they share the RAM footprint, so you could either load 15 instances (or 30 if you put con sordino extra) of Kontakt and deactivate all other artics in the patches (shift-click on the artic buttons unloads) or leave them as is, in the end they'll just use the same amount of RAM that a single fully loaded instance uses (besides the minimal higher RAm that Kontakt needs)



Awesome. Thank you very much for the shift-click tip. This was exactly what I was looking for (but must have missed in the manual...).


----------



## JohnBMears

Where are Solo Strings? July is about to leave us! =)


----------



## galactic orange

The end of July would be a perfect time to release Solo Strings. (hint, hint)


----------



## galactic orange

OK. It's August now in that part of the world. Any news would be grand. Money ready.


----------



## MaxOctane

One of these days, he's gonna actually release Solo Strings, and *everyone here* on vi-control is going to miss the announcement, because they'll think it's just this dumb thread getting bumped again :-P


----------



## Rob Elliott

Curious why folks have a separate midi track per art. CSS' keyswitching is simple - straight forward. Wondering if the workflow for separate midi tracks speeds up things. I have always thought it would do the opposite. Thoughts?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Rob Elliott said:


> Curious why folks have a separate midi track per art. CSS' keyswitching is simple - straight forward. Wondering if the workflow for separate midi tracks speeds up things. I have always thought it would do the opposite. Thoughts?



I don´t know if it does for others, but in my case I am used to it and so it does. I prefer articulation per track for several reasons, just to mention one: Layering, not only for sound, but also to create certain combinations of articulations which I can only create by layering. Also samples don´t react how I want them to react, sometimes I do things where keyswitching really is in my way, because of the keyswitch trigger. And last but not least: I get confused with ghost notes in the midi editor. Also samples having slightly different attacks so I have often to move them around, in fast passages where I tend to use different articulations sometimes back and forth keyswitching would totally not work for me.


----------



## Rob Elliott

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I don´t know if it does for others, but in my case I am used to it and so it does. I prefer articulation per track for several reasons, just to mention one: Layering, not only for sound, but also to create certain combinations of articulations which I can only create by layering. Also samples don´t react how I want them to react, sometimes I do things where keyswitching really is in my way, because of the keyswitch trigger. And last but not least: I get confused with ghost notes in the midi editor. Also samples having slightly different attacks so I have often to move them around, in fast passages where I tend to use different articulations sometimes back and forth keyswitching would totally not work for me.


Solid reasons worth exploring. Thanks.


----------



## NoamL

Rob Elliott said:


> Curious why folks have a separate midi track per art. CSS' keyswitching is simple - straight forward. Wondering if the workflow for separate midi tracks speeds up things. I have always thought it would do the opposite. Thoughts?



So that I can set a different track delay per articulation. IIRC I use -120 for the legatos, -50 for the shorts and -80 for marcatos. Those values might be slightly wrong.

CSS's keyswitching is indeed very well designed, an example to other developers! I would use it if I could...


----------



## Rob Elliott

NoamL said:


> So that I can set a different track delay per articulation. IIRC I use -120 for the legatos, -50 for the shorts and -80 for marcatos. Those values might be slightly wrong.
> 
> CSS's keyswitching is indeed very well designed, an example to other developers! I would use it if I could...


Gotcha - and then let's say you have a low vel legato you would just move it another 180 or so to the left (it's 300 ms on those me thinks)


----------



## yhomas

Rob Elliott said:


> Curious why folks have a separate midi track per art. CSS' keyswitching is simple - straight forward. Wondering if the workflow for separate midi tracks speeds up things. I have always thought it would do the opposite. Thoughts?



I have no personal experience with this, but I can imagine that it is visually easier to see what parts are what articulation if the tracks are kept separate.

Perhaps more importantly, some prefer to use different effects/reverb on short articulations vs long ones. For example, Christian Henson advocates dividing the strings into 4x groups with different amounts of reverb on each: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/in-depth/how-to-program-realistic-strings-2/

This approach would pragmatically require at least 4x separate tracks for strings; some key switching could be allowed in this scenario (e.g. Legato to long), but I don't think he does it that way.


----------



## prodigalson

NoamL said:


> So that I can set a different track delay per articulation. IIRC I use -120 for the legatos, -50 for the shorts and -80 for marcatos. Those values might be slightly wrong.
> 
> CSS's keyswitching is indeed very well designed, an example to other developers! I would use it if I could...



How is CSS keyswitching any more well designed than any other company's keyswitching? Isn't it just "play C0 get a sustain, play C#0 get a staccato" etc?


----------



## midiman

prodigalson said:


> How is CSS keyswitching any more well designed than any other company's keyswitching? Isn't it just "play C0 get a sustain, play C#0 get a staccato" etc?



When comparing to 8dio, CSS is better organized. You get 5 Patches - 1 per section. 8dio has an endless number of patches. It gets a little hectic, and even using patches keyswitches you still need to have a bunch of tracks for just violin.. Of course 8dio Adagio provides an unusual amount of legato types.
But 1 patch per section is as simple and as easy as it gets, when it comes to keyswitches.


----------



## NoamL

Rob Elliott said:


> Gotcha - and then let's say you have a low vel legato you would just move it another 180 or so to the left (it's 300 ms on those me thinks)



That's right Rob. I still have to nudge the notes around on the legato tracks because of the variable speed. IIRC the -120 is commensurate with the medium speed, so it's a nudge forward for "fast" and backwards for "slow" (I have it set to the advanced, 3 speed legato by default).

With regard to the other tracks, you can just quantize and it works.


----------



## NoamL

prodigalson said:


> How is CSS keyswitching any more well designed than any other company's keyswitching? Isn't it just "play C0 get a sustain, play C#0 get a staccato" etc?



Yes, but it's in exactly the same place for all 5 sections (because the basses are moved up an octave). Many developers have the KS region below or above the playable notes at random so that you have to either memorize everything or hunt and peck for the KS keys.

And the articulation lists are identical. Everything is sampled 100% consistently the same except the 2nds (IIRC) don't have harmonics. Compare that with any 8dio or Eastwest library...


----------



## JohnBMears

I think CSS 2nd Violins do have harmonics. However it lacking from 1st violins in HWS is a shame as is the missing staccatissmo in 2nd HWS Violins....


----------



## muziksculp

The *Solo Strings* are expected to be out by Mid-Year, So.. I'm hoping they will be out this month (August), which is technically past Mid-Year already.


----------



## ctsai89

muziksculp said:


> The *Solo Strings* are expected to be out by Mid-Year, So.. I'm hoping they will be out this month (August), which is technically past Mid-Year already.



Lol


----------



## muziksculp

ctsai89 said:


> Lol



What's so funny about my post ?


----------



## galactic orange

muziksculp said:


> The *Solo Strings* are expected to be out by Mid-Year, So.. I'm hoping they will be out this month (August), which is technically past Mid-Year already.


Is it really past mid-year in August? I still consider August mid-year. Now when September hits, it's officially crazy-go-nuts time.


----------



## muziksculp

galactic orange said:


> Is it really past mid-year in August? I still consider August mid-year. Now when September hits, it's officially crazy-go-nuts time.



I wasn't aware that the year is 14 or maybe 16 months this year .... Lol


----------



## galactic orange

Beginning- Jan Feb March April
Middle- May June July August
Late(or End)- Sept Oct Nov Dec

That's how I see think of it anyway. A regular 12 month year.
But Alex can define it any way he wants to.


There are a lot of August deals, but I'm holding on to the hope that Solo Strings will be released before something else gets my money.


----------



## muziksculp

galactic orange said:


> Beginning- Jan Feb March April
> Middle- May June July August
> Late(or End)- Sept Oct Nov Dec
> 
> That's how I see think of it anyway. A regular 12 month year.
> But Alex can define it any way he wants to.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of August deals, but I'm holding on to the hope that Solo Strings will be released before something else gets my money.



Well.. According to your definition of Middle (May-June-July-August), then it must be _August_ !


----------



## Zhao Shen

Mid 2017 is an estimate, not a promise. I'm not sure how long they spent polishing CSS, but if we're about to be treated to that same standard of excellence, the least we can do is to be patient. Releasing prematurely would make no one happy.

Sincerely,
the guy who has been checking VI-C exclusively for news of CSSS for the past half year or so


----------



## midiman

Zhao Shen said:


> Mid 2017 is an estimate, not a promise. I'm not sure how long they spent polishing CSS, but if we're about to be treated to that same standard of excellence, the least we can do is to be patient. Releasing prematurely would make no one happy.
> 
> Sincerely,
> the guy who has been checking VI-C exclusively for news of CSSS for the past half year or so



I agree. Worth waiting for sure. Its just that it was easier to wait for the CSS because we did not know it was coming. ))
Now we are checking here on VI C almost everyday because we know they are cooking something special.


----------



## Raphioli

Zhao Shen said:


> Releasing prematurely would make no one happy.



Completely agree.

No matter what kind of product it is (not just sample libraries), I'd rather have it delayed than it to be released in an incomplete state.
Because rushing something and releasing it before the devs themselves are confident with the quality of the product will just create negative reputation for their company.


----------



## JTJohnson

Can't seem to find the install size of CSS anywhere? little late to the party but i'm going to finally purchase. Any tips that people have picked up from playing and writing with CSS?


----------



## Raphioli

JTJohnson said:


> Can't seem to find the install size of CSS anywhere? little late to the party but i'm going to finally purchase. Any tips that people have picked up from playing and writing with CSS?


Install size is stated under FAQ, "What are the minimum system requirements?".
Says "70GB during installation, and reduced to 34.5GB after installation is complete".
http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/strings.html
FAQ is located at the bottom of the page.

Since this has been mentioned many times, I don't think it'll be a "tip", 
but some people were complaining about the lag caused by the advanced legato mode,
but thats actually what makes the legato in this library so realistic and emotional. (currently the best sounding legato imo.)
So when you're playing in realtime, just use standard mode and when you're ready to render/freeze, use switch to advance mode.

Official walkthrough video is really helpful. Shows you how to set up your sequencer to compensate the delay when using advanced legato.


----------



## Tatu

My small shopping spree finally ended with CSS & CSP..


----------



## Rob Elliott

you better save some cash for the solo strings. I bet they are not far from release - no insider info - just a gut


----------



## midiman

Does anyone know how to make the CSS patches have the Wrench icon above the CSS logo left of the patch name on kontakt?
My CSS patches show a star cog icon which does not allow me to then go under the kontakt hood and insert FX etc. This may sound silly but I could not figure it out. Any help would be appreciated.

2 Photos below that I found online to illustrate what I mean - one has the Wrenh icon, the other has the Star icon. Cinematic Studio Strings and Piano are the only kontakt libs that show a star icon instead of a Wrench icon... Consequently not allowing me to insert Fx on CSS and CSP.

Thanks!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

galactic orange said:


> Is it really past mid-year in August? I still consider August mid-year. Now when September hits, it's officially crazy-go-nuts time.


I gave up waiting til September. It's a year-round thing for me now.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Tatu said:


> My small shopping spree finally ended with CSS & CSP..


How are you finding it (more interested in CSS rather than CSP)? Have you had a chance to unpack?


----------



## Tatu

SoNowWhat? said:


> How are you finding it (more interested in CSS rather than CSP)? Have you had a chance to unpack?


I had only tested it quickly, untill you asked.. so I wrote a little sketch to get the feel of it's legato a bit more. Here's what I did:

Sketch:





Mock up:


I really like the tone, altough I did end up cutting a bit around 3.4kHz and a bit around the lower mids for my own, preferred sound. I ditched the main mix and used the close and main mics at their default positions instead and applied some QL Spaces (Digital Hollywood Hall 3.8s) to the final mix. The basses have quite full sound, even though I pulled them down a couple of dB's and did some extra EQ-cutting on them and for example in this case, I'd almost want to remove them altogether, aside the two last chords for a cleaner sound, or perhaps use pizzicatos.

It'll take some time to get used to editing the note beginnings, because of the delay (didn't use any such things here) in broader context (with other VI's) and I know the short articulations are great, so this will definitely become one of my go to's.

This was just a quick first test, so I don't really want to make any sort of judgement yet 

PS: The written sketch doesn't quite match the mock up.


----------



## kurtvanzo

midiman said:


> Does anyone know how to make the CSS patches have the Wrench icon above the CSS logo left of the patch name on kontakt?
> My CSS patches show a star cog icon which does not allow me to then go under the kontakt hood and insert FX etc. This may sound silly but I could not figure it out. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 2 Photos below that I found online to illustrate what I mean - one has the Wrenh icon, the other has the Star icon. Cinematic Studio Strings and Piano are the only kontakt libs that show a star icon instead of a Wrench icon... Consequently not allowing me to insert Fx on CSS and CSP.
> 
> Thanks!



The "gear" or "star" icon means you cannot edit the patch (Spitfire also does this on some of their legato patches). Developers do this (only available in Player libraries) to keep people from finding out what's going on under the hood, but now that I know Kontakt well enough and most scripting is locked already, I can't really see what they could be protecting. Moving elements around (like fx slots or inserts) could mess up the patch, but as long as you don't save it over the original patch, what's the big deal?


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Tatu said:


> I had only tested it quickly, untill you asked.. so I wrote a little sketch to get the feel of it's legato a bit more. Here's what I did:
> 
> Sketch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock up:
> 
> 
> I really like the tone, altough I did end up cutting a bit around 3.4kHz and a bit around the lower mids for my own, preferred sound. I ditched the main mix and used the close and main mics at their default positions instead and applied some QL Spaces (Digital Hollywood Hall 3.8s) to the final mix. The basses have quite full sound, even though I pulled them down a couple of dB's and did some extra EQ-cutting on them and for example in this case, I'd almost want to remove them altogether, aside the two last chords for a cleaner sound, or perhaps use pizzicatos.
> 
> It'll take some time to get used to editing the note beginnings, because of the delay (didn't use any such things here) in broader context (with other VI's) and I know the short articulations are great, so this will definitely become one of my go to's.
> 
> This was just a quick first test, so I don't really want to make any sort of judgement yet
> 
> PS: The written sketch doesn't quite match the mock up.



That is way more than I expected. Thank you. Very helpful and it sounds great.


----------



## JTJohnson

Tatu said:


> I had only tested it quickly, untill you asked.. so I wrote a little sketch to get the feel of it's legato a bit more. Here's what I did:
> 
> Sketch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock up:
> 
> 
> I really like the tone, altough I did end up cutting a bit around 3.4kHz and a bit around the lower mids for my own, preferred sound. I ditched the main mix and used the close and main mics at their default positions instead and applied some QL Spaces (Digital Hollywood Hall 3.8s) to the final mix. The basses have quite full sound, even though I pulled them down a couple of dB's and did some extra EQ-cutting on them and for example in this case, I'd almost want to remove them altogether, aside the two last chords for a cleaner sound, or perhaps use pizzicatos.
> 
> It'll take some time to get used to editing the note beginnings, because of the delay (didn't use any such things here) in broader context (with other VI's) and I know the short articulations are great, so this will definitely become one of my go to's.
> 
> This was just a quick first test, so I don't really want to make any sort of judgement yet
> 
> PS: The written sketch doesn't quite match the mock up.





Liking this. I do feel in the right hands this library can sound fantastic


----------



## DocMidi657

Raphioli said:


> Install size is stated under FAQ, "What are the minimum system requirements?".
> Says "70GB during installation, and reduced to 34.5GB after installation is complete".
> http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/strings.html
> FAQ is located at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Since this has been mentioned many times, I don't think it'll be a "tip",
> but some people were complaining about the lag caused by the advanced legato mode,
> but thats actually what makes the legato in this library so realistic and emotional. (currently the best sounding legato imo.)
> So when you're playing in realtime, just use standard mode and when you're ready to render/freeze, use switch to advance mode.
> 
> Official walkthrough video is really helpful. Shows you how to set up your sequencer to compensate the delay when using advanced legato.




I like this tip!..Question???...if one uses standard Legato mode to play in the part to music that is played to a solid click/feel and then flips to advanced Legato modee in CSS do you have to offset the time in your sequence after the flip?


----------



## dman007

So if you had to choose one, CS2 or CSS ?


----------



## JTJohnson

I did end up buying CSS as mentioned and i'm highly impressed. I can see why it is not for everyone as it is very wet but it suits my needs and i'm loving using it. Seems to mix well with my Spitfire woodwind stuff.

I also got the Cinematic Studio Piano. After using NI Giant for the last 6 months i'll see how this compares


----------



## MaxOctane

Honestly, can an admin change the title of this thread so it doesn't end with "CS2 - out now!"

Every few days I think the lib's finally been released.


----------



## Vik

JTJohnson said:


> I can see why it is not for everyone as it is very wet


The close mics, when used alone, can sometimes make CSS sound relatively dry as well. Here's a quick improv I just recorded, unquantized, to show how the celli staccatissimo sound with those mics.


----------



## dman007

Vik said:


> The close mics, when used alone, can sometimes make CSS sound relatively dry as well. Here's a quick improv I just recorded, unquantized, to show how the celli staccatissimo sound with those mics.



I see what you mean. Thanks for that... do you consider that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Vik

A good thing for me, because it's usually possible to make things more wet enough by using eg. room mics or reverb, but in many libraries, it's not possible to get things dry enough. And sometimes is just what we need, for instance in order to add some special ambience we need.


----------



## lucor

When I reactivate a CSS track in Cubase, it completely destroys my mic setup that I dialed in before deactivating the track. For example I have Close at 0db, Main at 0db and Room at -6db. Then I deactivate the track and once I reactivate it, it's -7.7db Close, 6db Main and -7.7db Room.
Does anyone have the same problem? Or is it on my end?


----------



## JTJohnson

Vik said:


> The close mics, when used alone, can sometimes make CSS sound relatively dry as well. Here's a quick improv I just recorded, unquantized, to show how the celli staccatissimo sound with those mics.



Yes since you said that i have been bumping up the close mics and bringing the rest down, and gettin dryer results. Thanks for the example you knocked up


----------



## Hat_Tricky

Hey all, i searched and searched, but couldn't find the posts that described in detail how to get nice runs with this library (something about stacking a second track with trills or a different articulation to create a "blur")

Was wondering if anyone could point me to it? Thanks!!!


----------



## brett

Marcato articulation works pretty well, or marcato plus spiccato. Play with mod wheel to get it just right


----------



## Hat_Tricky

brett said:


> Marcato articulation works pretty well, or marcato plus spiccato. Play with mod wheel to get it just right



i will try this out! thank you


----------



## Hat_Tricky

brett said:


> Marcato articulation works pretty well, or marcato plus spiccato. Play with mod wheel to get it just right



Tried this and couldn't get what I thought I remembered from an example posted here by someone. It was much more convincing than what I could get out of the Marcato. I swear it was combining 2 or 3 different articulations. Can't seem to figure out what they were, I'm assuming there was a bit of tweaking involved because i've been pairing up different articulations to no avail.


----------



## leon chevalier

Hat_Tricky said:


> Tried this and couldn't get what I thought I remembered from an example posted here by someone. It was much more convincing than what I could get out of the Marcato. I swear it was combining 2 or 3 different articulations. Can't seem to figure out what they were, I'm assuming there was a bit of tweaking involved because i've been pairing up different articulations to no avail.


I think you're talking about the trick from CS2 where the run patch were a layering of spit and trill. The trill adding the blur.
Edit:
the video that present the patch in CS2 
I remember too someone trying that with CCS. But there is no built-in patch. Maybe Alex thought that fast legato and the marcato patch were enough


----------



## Hat_Tricky

leon chevalier said:


> I think you're talking about the trick from CS2 where the run patch were a layering of spit and trill. The trill adding the blur.
> Edit:
> the video that present the patch in CS2
> I remember too someone trying that with CCS. But there is no built-in patch. Maybe Alex thought that fast legato and the marcato patch were enough




Ah, that must be it. I remembered it wrong haha. I wonder if there are any similar tricks in CSS? I will try that one and see how it goes! Thanks!


----------



## nbd

CSS has only trills up, so they can be only used for upward runs (already tried and sounds pretty ok) but unfortunately downward runs are much harder then to achieve.


----------



## leon chevalier

nbd said:


> CSS has only trills up, so they can be only used for upward runs (already tried and sounds pretty ok) but unfortunately downward runs are much harder then to achieve.


maybe you can try with the portamento which can go both ways and will also add a kind of blur to the line. (But never try myself)


----------



## ghandizilla

Did someone try to use the mesured trem articulation for runs?


----------



## Vik

Is there a way to remote control (from a hardware controller) the mic on/off buttons in CSS?


----------



## Zhao Shen

Hey @Alex W , I was wondering if we could get an update on the status of CSB. I know you guys have refrained from announcing a release date window this time around (probably not helped by the amount of pouting done here), but I'd love to get a rough estimate, even if it does end up being inaccurate.


----------



## ToxicRecordings

Hi @Alex W , I made a grave error i have to admit. The rest of you, behold my stupidity and please learn from this 


On black Friday in all my excitement and haste I was fully commited to order Cinematic Studio Strings.
After buying Cinematic Strings and seeing and hearing the improvements i was sold for that BF price.

After a day of downloading and installing i came to the conclusion that i had order Cinematic Studio SOLO Strings.
It was right after i loaded it up in kontakt and right after using the activation code.
I had ordered it through BestService but sadly there is nothing they can do.. they did tell me to contact the CSS supplier.

So here i am  Anyone else any idea if i can still undo my dumb mistake? I have no need for solo strings since i need a full orchestral strings section that works like bread and butter.

Thanks!


----------



## John Busby

@ToxicRecordings contact them directly via their support http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/index.html


----------



## ToxicRecordings

johnbusbymusic said:


> @ToxicRecordings contact them directly via their support http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/index.html



I did John.. no reply so far sadly.

edit, few hours later got a reply.. great service and problem solved!


----------



## Grilled Cheese

Dare I ask...
Brass, woodwinds, percussion?


----------



## Sovereign

After Alex is done with brass, winds and percussion he should consider a pro version of the strings. I'd pay gladly for some more variation, like real NV and normal vibrato.


----------



## Batrawi

Sovereign said:


> I'd pay gladly for some more variation, like real NV and normal vibrato.


+1 for this
legato transitions as well need to be recorded with No-Vib.
It is really becoming very annoying to hear the vibrato in the transitions even if you're playing Non.Vib. 
That's a problem with most libraries out there actually and not just CSS.


----------



## axb312

Sovereign said:


> After Alex is done with brass, winds and percussion he should consider a pro version of the strings. I'd pay gladly for some more variation, like real NV and normal vibrato.



I would like this to be a part of a free update to all CSS owners. One of the appeals of CSS is the great pricing coupled with perhaps the best sound on the market (imo). Why drive this into unapproachable spitfire(ish) territory or leave people feeling like they're not getting the complete package coz they paid less.

If you have a lot of dough and would like to donate some to Alex and Co. to aid in their efforts you could probably get in touch with them to find out how.


----------



## MA-Simon

axb312 said:


> hey're not getting the complete package coz they paid less


----------



## axb312

Has this been shared earlier? Tis awesome!


----------



## axb312

ctsai89 said:


> I asked them to add a knob for adjustable legato speeds they said no and that I should stick to sss lol



- Knob for adjustable legato speeds.

- Ability to set exact Staccato articulation without the mod wheel 
_possible by changing the velocity of the articulation's key switch - see comment below. _

- A runs patch

- Better sounding Non Vibrato legato

- Trills down

These are some of the things I'm looking for as well...


@Alex W ?


----------



## fixxer49

axb312 said:


> Ability to set exact Staccato articulation without the mod wheel.


+1, and same goes for pizzicatos


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Zhao Shen said:


> Hey @Alex W , I was wondering if we could get an update on the status of CSB. I know you guys have refrained from announcing a release date window this time around (probably not helped by the amount of pouting done here), but I'd love to get a rough estimate, even if it does end up being inaccurate.


I asked via email what the status is and so far they will need a few more month's before it's released. 
So no definite date's...... and a few month's is nicely open to speculation.

(they wrote they are very exited about the sound of CSB.)

I was glad they did give a response, and as it is now they're happy to keep going without announcements and once ready we all will obviously hear from them. By that time we may actually start a new thread with corresponding appropriate title :D


----------



## Geocranium

axb312 said:


> A runs patch



+1 for this. This was probably my favorite feature from Cinematic Strings. Their current marcato patch is great, but for really fast passages it doesn't quite "blur" the tonality enough, so it ends up sounding synthetic.

To my knowledge they wouldn't even need to record new samples, as the runs patch was made with a combination of the existing staccato and trill patches.


----------



## axb312

How about some better sounding NV samples ?:(


----------



## cyoder

axb312 said:


> Ability to set exact Staccato articulation without the mod wheel.



Just in case you don't know this, the velocity of the keyswitch can set which short note/pizzicato note plays. For example, pizzicato keyswitch at low velocity activates normal pizzicato, middle velocity activates Bartok pizz, and high velocity activates col legno. Same concept works on the shorts as well, so mod wheel control is not necessary.


----------



## clisma

cyoder said:


> Just in case you don't know this, the velocity of the keyswitch can set which short note/pizzicato note plays. For example, pizzicato keyswitch at low velocity activates normal pizzicato, middle velocity activates Bartok pizz, and high velocity activates col legno. Same concept works on the shorts as well, so mod wheel control is not necessary.


What cyoder said. Additionally, don’t forget that one can use CC58 to directly access an articulation, again bypassing the need for the modwheel. This can be done via something like MIDI Designer on an iPad for live performance.


----------



## axb312

cyoder said:


> Just in case you don't know this, the velocity of the keyswitch can set which short note/pizzicato note plays. For example, pizzicato keyswitch at low velocity activates normal pizzicato, middle velocity activates Bartok pizz, and high velocity activates col legno. Same concept works on the shorts as well, so mod wheel control is not necessary.



Hey. This is pretty neat. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MA-Simon

cyoder said:


> ust in case you don't know this, the velocity of the keyswitch can set which short note/pizzicato note plays. For example, pizzicato keyswitch at low velocity activates normal pizzicato, middle velocity activates Bartok pizz, and high velocity activates col legno. Same concept works on the shorts as well, so mod wheel control is not necessary.


Just to add, this also is true for the sustains. On the Marc patch it activates the Staccato overlay and it switches legato modes (Basic & Advanced) with keyswitch velocity too!


----------



## Kent

I only wish that the main mics didn't have that hiss in the longs in CSS and CSSS. I love the tone of the "room," but making exposed parts, or parts that mix longs and shorts, is impossible without using the close mics only (which also sound great, but still).


----------



## desert

When is CSB? (Sorry for the bump)


----------



## axb312

desert said:


> When is CSB? (Sorry for the bump)



Would rather have the improvements to CSS and CSSS first TBH.


----------



## jamwerks

Yeah looking forward to CSB! And also an expansion to the strings with more arts!!


----------



## ctsai89

BUMP for CSB and I'm not sorry


----------



## leon chevalier

ctsai89 said:


> BUMP for CSB and I'm not sorry


Me too. I respect it, but I'm not sure to understand the non communication strategy. I'm not an impulsive buyer and I like to plan my buying. A release date, even not precise, is always more than welcome. But that's not really a big deal...


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

The day CSB releases will probably be the day of my fastest and easiest purchase ever.  Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Grilled Cheese

Another BUMP for CSB, CSW and CSP. Not here to hassle you Alex, just a fan with nothing better to do than dream of the day...


----------



## MaxOctane

chrispire said:


> Another BUMP for CSB, CSW and CSP. Not here to hassle you Alex, just a fan with nothing better to do than dream of the day...



What this actually does is make everyone here on the forum click this "new" post hoping to see an update, but they just find cookie monster :-\


----------



## Grilled Cheese

Admit it. You needed some Cookie Monster in your day. This is a valuable public service I’m providing!


----------



## Grilled Cheese

Happy 2 year anniversary CSS.


----------



## N.Caffrey

Would LOVE to see an expansion with more articulations..


----------



## MA-Simon

chrispire said:


> Happy 2 year anniversary CSS.


Dayum. 2 years already? 



N.Caffrey said:


> Would LOVE to see an expansion with more articulations..


+ Brass and Winds, please! Hopefully soon...


----------



## eli0s

MA-Simon said:


> Dayum. 2 years already?
> 
> 
> + Brass and Winds, please! Hopefully soon...


This with a multiplier!! Come on @Alex W


----------



## jaketanner

Can anyone please confirm that this library has actual Vin2, and not just an EQ's Vin1, thanks. This simple information is absent from their site.


----------



## Christof

Confirmed!


----------



## eli0s

I can also confirm that.


----------



## oxo




----------



## JohnBMears

The section sizes being different for Vln1 vs. Vln2 would be the giveaway that it is another group.


----------



## jaketanner

Thanks for the confirmations


JohnBMears said:


> The section sizes being different for Vln1 vs. Vln2 would be the giveaway that it is another group.



I agree, however I don’t have the library and can’t find that info on their site.


----------



## JohnBMears

jaketanner said:


> Thanks for the confirmations
> 
> 
> I agree, however I don’t have the library and can’t find that info on their site.



Sorry-yeah I think it was in an earlier thread here on Vi-C. Great Library, you won't regret it!


----------



## jaketanner

JohnBMears said:


> Sorry-yeah I think it was in an earlier thread here on Vi-C. Great Library, you won't regret it!



I know everyone praises CSS, is there anything other libraries do better? Not in terms of sound, but playability? Barring the delay issue of course. Lack of articulations I’d imagine being one.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

There's no delay "issue". It's a deliberate design, with the idea to provide a more realistic legato behavior. There's also a "classic" legato version that has considerably less lag in favor of a more immediate play feel.

I mean "better" is a broad term. CSS is just great at what it's aimed to be: a no-frills, workhorse, versatile, go-to, absolutely charming sounding strings library that's easy to use and produces good results quickly. Obviously it doesn't come with a bunch of esoteric and weird articulations (CS ponticello played with the teeth and all that jazz), so it's not gonna be the right choice if you place huge value in that sort of thing.

I can't really think of any clear drawbacks, honestly. It might be somewhat limited if you're looking for extremely soft dynamics. It also doesn't have the "I'm stacking 12 string libraries on top of each other" or "we definitely need 36 celli here" trailer and superhero sound. Some people might find the vibrato a bit on the schmalzy side at times. Some people felt it sounded a bit too dark (can be very easily "hyped" with a few dB of a nice, broad colored EQ).


----------



## jaketanner

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> There's no delay "issue". It's a deliberate design, with the idea to provide a more realistic legato behavior. There's also a "classic" legato version that has considerably less lag in favor of a more immediate play feel.
> 
> I mean "better" is a broad term. CSS is just great at what it's aimed to be: a no-frills, workhorse, versatile, go-to, absolutely charming sounding strings library that's easy to use and produces good results quickly. Obviously it doesn't come with a bunch of esoteric and weird articulations (CS ponticello played with the teeth and all that jazz), so it's not gonna be the right choice if you place huge value in that sort of thing.
> 
> I can't really think of any clear drawbacks, honestly. It might be somewhat limited if you're looking for extremely soft dynamics. It also doesn't have the "I'm stacking 12 string libraries on top of each other" or "we definitely need 36 celli here" trailer and superhero sound. Some people might find the vibrato a bit on the schmalzy side at times. Some people felt it sounded a bit too dark (can be very easily "hyped" with a few dB of a nice, broad colored EQ).



Didn’t mean the delay as an issue that needed fixing, but as something that most find annoying, but necessary for realism. 

Thank you for the reply. Sounds like it would be a great addition


----------



## NoamL

jaketanner said:


> I know everyone praises CSS, is there anything other libraries do better? Not in terms of sound, but playability? Barring the delay issue of course. Lack of articulations I’d imagine being one.



Right now I use *CS2 + CSS* about the same amount. I used to be entirely CSS based but CS2 does a few things better. I like the tremolos, pizz, and staccatissimo more in CS2, granted that CSS has more control over different kinds of short notes. CS2 also has a more open, lush sound while CSS is darker. CS2 has a more neutral playing style while CSS has a bit heavier vibrato and the players are "pushing" the emotion of each note. Of course, where CSS excels over CS2 and most ever other library, is putting multiple lengths of legato transitions into a single phrase and having it feel wonderful and natural. The harmonics in CSS are also some of my favorites in any library. I probably way over-write harmonics just because the ones in CSS are so tasty.

Initially I was really surprised to see JunkieXL uses CS2 (actually CS1.5 or something like that). I thought "Heck, he's a working composer and maybe he's just sticking to an old workhorse library he knows well." But no, CS2 is really a killer library.


----------



## jaketanner

NoamL said:


> Right now I use *CS2 + CSS* about the same amount. I used to be entirely CSS based but CS2 does a few things better. I like the tremolos, pizz, and staccatissimo more in CS2, granted that CSS has more control over different kinds of short notes. CS2 also has a more open, lush sound while CSS is darker. CS2 has a more neutral playing style while CSS has a bit heavier vibrato and the players are "pushing" the emotion of each note. Of course, where CSS excels over CS2 and most ever other library, is putting multiple lengths of legato transitions into a single phrase and having it feel wonderful and natural. The harmonics in CSS are also some of my favorites in any library. I probably way over-write harmonics just because the ones in CSS are so tasty.
> 
> Initially I was really surprised to see JunkieXL uses CS2 (actually CS1.5 or something like that). I thought "Heck, he's a working composer and maybe he's just sticking to an old workhorse library he knows well." But no, CS2 is really a killer library.



Damn, now I have to check CS2 again. It’s also cheaper.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

NoamL said:


> Right now I use *CS2 + CSS* about the same amount.


Do you mix them, or just stick to one or the other?


----------



## NoamL

I use articulations from both depending on the cue but I put them both through the same instance of Valhalla Room to glue 'em, with more send on CSS.


----------



## Sid Francis

Jake: listen to the sound differences, I find they are huge. There is no question of "which is better, but "which is closest to my sound ideal". CSS has a very distinct romantic "50ies" charm and CS2 is for the big cinema, broad and hollywood-like. I don´t use the delayed versions of CSS at all, I am perfectly fine with the "classic patches".


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

I remember someone posted this a while back.


----------



## Kent

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I can't really think of any clear drawbacks, honestly. It might be somewhat limited if you're looking for extremely soft dynamics. It also doesn't have the "I'm stacking 12 string libraries on top of each other" or "we definitely need 36 celli here" trailer and superhero sound. Some people might find the vibrato a bit on the schmalzy side at times. Some people felt it sounded a bit too dark (can be very easily "hyped" with a few dB of a nice, broad colored EQ).


The one true issue I have with this library is why I've stopped using it, at least for now: it is not friendly for templates that set Kontakt-patch-per-midi-channel. I know I can disable the unused patches, and use an Environment Macro to make sure CC1 only affects modulation and not as a shorts-selector...but that's still over a dozen patches in one multi, each with all of the complex scripting which is _not_ disabled when the patches that use it are. [EDIT: the point of this being that I am loading my RAM needlessly when I can load in Hollywood Strings - _Hollywood Strings!!!_ - in less] I like to balance the volumes of each patch against the others, myself, so I can't just use the macro and keyswitch.


----------



## jaketanner

Sid Francis said:


> Jake: listen to the sound differences, I find they are huge. There is no question of "which is better, but "which is closest to my sound ideal". CSS has a very distinct romantic "50ies" charm and CS2 is for the big cinema, broad and hollywood-like. I don´t use the delayed versions of CSS at all, I am perfectly fine with the "classic patches".



After some more research, seems that CSS has more articulations as well and of course, better legato. I think CSS is probably the one I'm going with...sound wise, they'd both be great...but CS2 kind of sounds like some of the 8Dio libraries I already have.


----------



## jaketanner

kmaster said:


> The one true issue I have with this library is why I've stopped using it, at least for now: it is not friendly for templates that set Kontakt-patch-per-midi-channel. I know I can disable the unused patches, and use an Environment Macro to make sure CC1 only affects modulation and not as a shorts-selector...but that's still over a dozen patches in one multi, each with all of the complex scripting which is _not_ disabled when the patches that use it are. [EDIT: the point of this being that I am loading my RAM needlessly when I can load in Hollywood Strings - _Hollywood Strings!!!_ - in less] I like to balance the volumes of each patch against the others, myself, so I can't just use the macro and keyswitch.



I don't mind unloading the patches and just saving them as new stripped down patches. 

Also, are you saying that the volume between articulations is inconsistent? If I use the one patch and key switch between them?


----------



## Saxer

jaketanner said:


> Also, are you saying that the volume between articulations is inconsistent? If I use the one patch and key switch between them?


They are well balanced. Mostly it's what you need, but sometimes in hybrid arrangements you might need some non-real-world balance.
But I think it's easy to get RAM today. And there are less efficient and RAM eating libraries out there. CSS is very effective.


----------



## Consona

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I remember someone posted this a while back.



Is it me or do they sound kinda identical?


----------



## Sid Francis

It is very very you


----------



## Kent

Saxer said:


> They are well balanced. Mostly it's what you need, but sometimes in hybrid arrangements you might need some non-real-world balance.
> But I think it's easy to get RAM today. And there are less efficient and RAM eating libraries out there. CSS is very effective.


The shorts are too loud in relation to the longs, in relation to real strings. It’s still a pleasant sound, but it’s not the sound that I’m looking for right now.


----------



## jaketanner

Consona said:


> Is it me or do they sound kinda identical?



Jesus...I really like the sound of the first one...Is THAT CS2? Sounds bigger. Damn...so do I go for sound, or go for the better legato? How do the shorts compare between them?


----------



## jaketanner

So generally speaking...is there anything that CS2 does better than CSS? Or is CSS the clear winner across the board...looking for advantages and disadvantages. Thanks


----------



## Gerbil

jaketanner said:


> So generally speaking...is there anything that CS2 does better than CSS? Or is CSS the clear winner across the board...looking for advantages and disadvantages. Thanks



I find CS2 much easier to play live. But 8f you like programming then this isn't a big deal.


----------



## jaketanner

Gerbil said:


> I find CS2 much easier to play live. But 8f you like programming then this isn't a big deal.



Well..I'd rather not program. Do you have both?


----------



## Gerbil

jaketanner said:


> Well..I'd rather not program. Do you have both?



Yes. I think CSS is superior as far as legato goes but I find it a bit laborious to use so far. Then again, I haven't used it very much and I want to try and learn to perform with it. I play the church organ so the lag shouldn't be a big issue but it's just the fact that there's three different delays that throws me.

I think the runs on CS2 are superior and the pizz is better. It's also a noisier library. Tbh, it would be difficult to choose one or the other if I was starting out now.


----------



## jaketanner

Gerbil said:


> Yes. I think CSS is superior as far as legato goes but I find it a bit laborious to use so far. Then again, I haven't used it very much and I want to try and learn to perform with it. I play the church organ so the lag shouldn't be a big issue but it's just the fact that there's three different delays that throws me.
> 
> I think the runs on CS2 are superior and the pizz is better. It's also a noisier library. Tbh, it would be difficult to choose one or the other if I was starting out now.



That's my problem too...I like the sound of CS2 better, I think, but I do want the better legato also. Are the shorts in general comparable? I don't mind the crazy delay, I tend to play ahead of the beat with strings anyway...got used to it from old synth types where the attacks were slow and had to compensate.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

If you set the track delay to -60ms, the short notes in CSS are exactly on the beat. Otherwise it has a bit of natural delay.

CS2 short notes are obviously way bigger sounding, because it's more of a symphonic sized ensemble. It's a great sound, but not very percussive. I prefer CSS because I generally like smaller, more textured and more punchy strings, especially when it comes to short notes. I absolutely love the tightness, texture and variety of CSS. It has spiccato, staccatissimo, staccato and sfz, while CS2 comes with staccatissimo and staccato only. I actually mainly bought CSS after hearing the short notes in the walkthrough to be able to do a particular piece that I wasn't able to quite work out with other string libraries.

This is very much a question of preference. If you're looking for big, broad and massive, it's CS2. If you're into tight, focused and textured, it's CSS.


----------



## NYC Composer

...and portamento.


----------



## Gerbil

jaketanner said:


> That's my problem too...I like the sound of CS2 better, I think, but I do want the better legato also. Are the shorts in general comparable? I don't mind the crazy delay, I tend to play ahead of the beat with strings anyway...got used to it from old synth types where the attacks were slow and had to compensate.



There's definitely more variety in CSS as jimmy says but in real time performance, when I'm playing, I rarely just use spiccs or staccs in isolation. There are often slurs all over the place and that's where I find CS2 just a bit easier to control.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cs2-css-mp3.19362/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## jaketanner

Gerbil said:


> There's definitely more variety in CSS as jimmy says but in real time performance, when I'm playing, I rarely just use spiccs or staccs in isolation. There are often slurs all over the place and that's where I find CS2 just a bit easier to control.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cs2-css-mp3.19362/][/AUDIOPLUS]



I love the cleanliness of the second one...CSS I take it?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Yes, the 2nd one is CSS. 

I used it all over the place in this one. The tutti passages are CSS. A bit of Berlin First Chairs (another library I bought for the short notes) layered on top, but you still get a real good idea of the CSS short note arsenal.


----------



## Robert_G

I think CSS and CSB are overdue for a sale. 
Good marketing sense says a spring sale right before Audiobro releases what could possibly be the best brass library ever would be a smart move....


----------



## jaketanner

Robert_G said:


> I think CSS and CSB are overdue for a sale.
> Good marketing sense says a spring sale right before Audiobro releases what could possibly be the best brass library ever would be a smart move....



Isn't CSB less than a year old? Not sure about any sale..LOL But if you are a student or educator, you get 25% off.


----------



## Tekkera

Robert_G said:


> I think CSS and CSB are overdue for a sale.
> Good marketing sense says a spring sale right before Audiobro releases what could possibly be the best brass library ever would be a smart move....


It hasn't even been 6 months


----------



## constaneum

jaketanner said:


> Isn't CSB less than a year old? Not sure about any sale..LOL But if you are a student or educator, you get 25% off.



it's not even half a year old. ahha


----------



## Robert_G

constaneum said:


> it's not even half a year old. ahha



Did it not qualify for the BF sale last year?


----------



## constaneum

Robert_G said:


> Did it not qualify for the BF sale last year?



if not mistaken, it was released end of last year right? They offer loyalty discounts to existing owner of cinematic studio series. i'm curious with the upcoming woodwinds. =)


----------



## jaketanner

CSS update after downloading: They sound good overall. Not the fastest legato or short articulations I have. It is sluggish when going really fast, where my 8Dio Adagietto marcato patch blows it away. 

I also wish they had included a slider or something to control vibrato without the need to buy a separate controller (or am I missing something?). 

Still playing around with it...gonna write something with it later today and take it through it's paces.


----------



## ricoderks

jaketanner said:


> CSS update after downloading: They sound good overall. Not the fastest legato or short articulations I have. It is sluggish when going really fast, where my 8Dio Adagietto marcato patch blows it away.
> 
> I also wish they had included a slider or something to control vibrato without the need to buy a separate controller (or am I missing something?).
> 
> Still playing around with it...gonna write something with it later today and take it through it's paces.


It's supposed to be sluggish for more realistic legato lines. You could try the marcato patch with or without staccato overlay for faster legato. Or try the classic legato patches. You can set the vibrato control to any cc you want. Standard is CC2. But there is no visual slider in the gui.

Cheers!


----------



## jaketanner

ricoderks said:


> It's supposed to be sluggish for more realistic legato lines. You could try the marcato patch with or without staccato overlay for faster legato. Or try the classic legato patches. You can set the vibrato control to any cc you want. Standard is CC2. But there is no visual slider in the gui.
> 
> Cheers!



It's hard to tell if it's going to be sluggish on playback also. And having weird issues, where it's delayed on input, but playback seems to be more on time. I thought for sure, it would be the other way around. Anyway...LOL More experimenting.


----------



## prodigalson

jaketanner said:


> It's hard to tell if it's going to be sluggish on playback also.



it's an issue that has been talked to death here about the CSS delay. its INTENTIONAL and the idea is if you quantize each note to the grid and then set a negative delay for each note depending on how fast you want each transition, its should sound flawless on playback. @NoamL has even created a script to help deal with it.


----------



## jaketanner

Just to update everyone… The issue with the delay was more of a pro tools issue. I opened it in Cubase and was nearly no discernible delay at all for me. Perfectly playable. 

I am well aware that the delay is intentional… But I was having issues above and beyond. Lol

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## jaketanner

BTW...if you are ever going to create fast runs with CSS...best to use the standard legato, as the advanced legato requires a harder velocity...for me on a synth like action, the standard legato performed such better and was easier to get the runs down. Advanced is good for general playing, but if you know for sure you will be playing fast, then no need for advanced. Am I missing anything that advanced does other than give you a medium speed?


----------



## constaneum

jaketanner said:


> BTW...if you are ever going to create fast runs with CSS...best to use the standard legato, as the advanced legato requires a harder velocity...for me on a synth like action, the standard legato performed such better and was easier to get the runs down. Advanced is good for general playing, but if you know for sure you will be playing fast, then no need for advanced. Am I missing anything that advanced does other than give you a medium speed?



Are you using the marcato patch for runs ?


----------



## jaketanner

constaneum said:


> Are you using the marcato patch for runs ?



No, legato. Works great for me. I’ll try Marcato also.


----------

